# CLOSED # 62- DREAMBIRD WORKSHOP Feb. 2/15



## Designer1234

*WORKSHOP 62 DREAMBIRD WORKSHOP WITH Bonnie7591*

Welcome to the Dreambird workshop! I am so pleased to offer this workshop as it has been asked for many times. Many thanks to my friend Bonnie7591 for teaching this for us.

*WORKSHOPS - how we work and what is expected of the students*.

First of all,when you reach the workshop (you are here now) please post 'I'm In' so that I can count you for our records and information. I will count you in and then will remove that post. So if you disappear, it means I have you marked down as a student and so you can just stay here until the Workshop starts.

_ALL OUR WORKSHOPS ARE TAUGHT TO KP MEMBERS BY KP MEMBERS. There is no charge for the class. We have 59 closed workshops which will remain on the workshop section for the use of all KP members. We ask that you keep the info on KP. If someone wants to read any of the information, we suggest they join KP> However we have no control over this. The closed workshops are set up so that no questions can be asked as it is closed. However, most of our teachers are quite willing to help at a later date by answering questions AS LONG as the question is not already answered.

The information as to how to obtain the pattern will be posted below this information_.

We ask that you follow the methods being taught by the teacher. There are many ways to do different techniques and it is discouraging and confusing if someone interrupts with a different method. Sooo - if you wish to offer suggestions or information, please pm the teacher and she will decide whether it adds to the class. Don't post information. The class is taught the method used by the teacher and we want to avoid confusion.

I welcome you all!! Designer1234 and Prismaticr Managers.

------------------------

*INFORMATION - REQUIREMENTS FOR THE DREAMBIRD*

*The pattern*
:
*http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal*

*Bonnie here*:

According to the pattern _you can use any weight yarn you wish from sock yarn to worsted_.

What I used==

The poncho was made of Patons Canadiana for the mini version I used 2 skeins of main color & 2 of feather color. Please note: the instructions in the workshop will be for the larger Dreambird.

The one I Am making for the workshop I am using:
Main color- Caron Simply soft 315 yards/ skein weight #4
Feathers -Mary Maxim Prism. 290yards/skein weight #3
I bought 3 skeins of each & think that is more than enough.

Note:I cannot see a difference In weight of these 2yarns.
I am using 5 mm circular needle but straights are fine as long as they are long enough to hold 130 stitches.

If you use finer yarn you will need much more yardage for it to be big enough

You will also need: 
a row counter or some other way of keeping track of what row you are on.
A couple of stitch markers

Bonnie

*PLEASE NOTE:IMPORTANT* from Bonnie

*I am suggesting that adding a lifeline after rows 29 & 70 might be helpful for the first couple of repeats until you get the hang of it*.


----------



## Revan

need to find my pattern!


----------



## hettie

thank you for giving me another chance.i tried it once & got hopelessly lost with all the safety pins.

second time lucky.


----------



## cabbagehome

Is there a discount on the pattern?
No -the pattern wasn't written by a KP member.


----------



## Bonnie7591

deborah337 said:


> I'm in. I have a question though. I want to use worsted weight for the background,what should I use for the feathers ? What size needle would be good? Thanks


ANSWER:
Worsted weight is a #4 yarn, I used worsted for the background color but what I had for the feathers was a #3, that seems to work without an obvious difference in the knitting gauge but I would not use anything with a greater difference than that. I am using 5mm needles.

Here is a link to yarn weight chart if thst would help anyone.

*http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=yarn+weight+chart&id=C141A296E4E4A96C02156423BE36A7C9497115B9&FORM=IQFRBA#view=detail&id=85496B5DB065633F5DA1E2CDEE989F14349F5601&selectedIndex=8*


----------



## Bonnie7591

cabbagehome said:


> I'm in. Is there a discount on the pattern?


I am not the pattern designer, I'm just going to tell you how I made this shawl & hopefully make it easier. I have no control on the price of the pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sent from my iPad

DREAMBIRD WORKSHOP

I hope i can make creating this shawl fairly easy for you. will tell you how I created this shawl
quite easily.

This pattern runs on for a massive number of pages & has line by line
instructions.

I looked through them & thought I could never do this BUT
*there is one page that says Dreambird at the top of the page & has the
numbers 1 to 70 on it. this is the only page you need*.

I will give you
notes to make on this page & you should have no trouble after that.

_the shawl is all done in garter stitch with short rows creating the
shaping. in order to not have holes where you turn, you must slip the
next stitch, wrap the yarn around it, then slip it back.
you will definitely need a row counter or pencil/paper to keep track of
your row numbers._

I used a couple of markers so I didn't have to count each row, otherwise
you have to count, count, count.
----------------------------------------------------
_Notes to make on the pattern page: I hope these make sense to everyone_. Ask if you have any questions.

IMPORTANT:

#1- label the odd numbered column DOWN. - toward the outside edge

#2- label even numbered column UP- toward the neck

(I found this helpful because sometimes I didn't move the counter & this
way you will always (hopefully) know where you're at).

Rows 5,7,9,11,13 -- knit 5 & place marker - (you will come back up to this
marker when you do the next row}. _on these rows you will knit down 45
stitches(,in order to avoid counting, you will remember as you knit them go 5
stitches into the main color) as you are now knitting with the feather
color.

(does this make sense, I think it will once you start knitting)
----
row 15 knit 1, place marker - this is where row 16 Ends
----
Rows 17,19,21,23,25,27 
- knit 1, place marker- this marks the knit 39 needed for the next row

rows 18,20,22,24,26, Knit 5 place marker. you will knit down to this
marker in the next row.

on these rows you will knit up to the marker placed in the previous row,
then purl 6.

Row 43 knit 5 place marker - you will come up to this marker on the next row.

Row 44 - place marker where you turn, on the next row you will knit 5 stitches past this marker

Row 55,57 - knit 5, place marker

Row 56,58 - knit back up to marker

Rows 61,63,65,67 knit 5, place marker, you will come back up to this
marker on the next row.

After row 70, you are back at the top, cast off 10 stitches at the neck
edge, knit to the end, cast on 25 stitches, then go to row 2
--
On the last feather of your shawl after Row 29 knit back to the neck edge,
then cast off all stitches. if you are going to make it into a poncho
like I did, you will want to complete all 70 rows.
When you stitch from main color to feather color, you have to weave your
yarn down to where you need it. I simply slipped the stitches & pulled the yarn to the front, then slipped another pulled it to the back & so on until I had it in the right position

*Important
I will post a video of wrap & turn here for those of you not familiar with this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe6OlMna3zQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

i hope you all enjoy this workshop & I can make it easier for you.*_


----------



## Designer1234

.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome Bonnie! I will be highlighting some of the class information - also if you have any problems don't hesitate to contact me. Have fun everyone! Shirley. (Designer]


----------



## Bonnie7591

I hope all my notes make sense to you. If not, I will try to clarify them.
I thought of one other thing I didn't put in the first bunch. When I was done I did a single crochet around the entire shawl, this just gave it a little neater finish. If you cannot crochet, there is one little change you might like to add in.
Row 29, your feather is complete & you are now going back to the background color. In order to completely enclose the feather in the background color I knitted the last 2 stitches together & then picked up a loop of the background color on the tip of the feather & knitted it., If this doesn't make sense to anyone, I will post a picture when I get to that again on my shawl. I am somewhat technically challenged so cannot post a video( I haven't got the co ordination to hold the IPad at the right angle & knit at the same time)


----------



## June M

But will start tomorrow.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Just retired so with time to enjoy the workshop! Thanks


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Designer1234 said:


> *WORKSHOP 62 DREAMBIRD WORKSHOP WITH Bonnie7591*
> 
> Welcome to the Dreambird workshop! I am so pleased to offer this workshop as it has been asked for many times. Many thanks to my friend Bonnie7591 for teaching this for us.
> 
> *WORKSHOPS - how we work and what is expected of the students*.
> 
> First of all,when you reach the workshop (you are here now) please post 'I'm In' so that I can count you for our records and information. I will count you in and then will remove that post. So if you disappear, it means I have you marked down as a student and so you can just stay here until the Workshop starts.
> 
> _ALL OUR WORKSHOPS ARE TAUGHT TO KP MEMBERS BY KP MEMBERS. There is no charge for the class. We have 59 closed workshops which will remain on the workshop section for the use of all KP members. We ask that you keep the info on KP. If someone wants to read any of the information, we suggest they join KP> However we have no control over this. The closed workshops are set up so that no questions can be asked as it is closed. However, most of our teachers are quite willing to help at a later date by answering questions AS LONG as the question is not already answered.
> 
> The information as to how to obtain the pattern will be posted below this information_.
> 
> We ask that you follow the methods being taught by the teacher. There are many ways to do different techniques and it is discouraging and confusing if someone interrupts with a
> different method. Sooo - if you wish to offer suggestions or information, please pm the teacher and she will decide whether it adds to the class. Don't post information. The class is taught the method used by the teacher and we want to avoid confusion.
> 
> I welcome you all!! Designer1234 and Prismaticr Managers.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> *INFORMATION - REQUIREMENTS FOR THE DREAMBIRD*
> 
> *The pattern*
> :
> *http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal*
> 
> *Bonnie here*:
> 
> According to the pattern _you can use any weight yarn you wish from sock yarn to worsted_.
> 
> What I used==
> 
> The poncho was made of Patons Canadiana for the mini version I used 2 skeins of main color & 2 of feather color. Please note: the instructions in the workshop will be for the larger Dreambird.
> 
> The one I Am making for the workshop I am using:
> Main color- Caron Simply soft 315 yards/ skein weight #4
> Feathers -Mary Maxim Prism. 290yards/skein weight #3
> I bought 3 skeins of each & think that is more than enough.
> 
> Note:I cannot see a difference In weight of these 2yarns.
> I am using 5 mm circular needle but straights are fine as long as they are long enough to hold 130 stitches.
> 
> If you use finer yarn you will need much more yardage for it to be big enough
> 
> You will also need:
> a row counter or some other way of keeping track of what row you are on.
> A couple of stitch markers
> 
> Bonnie


. hope this is where I was to do this???


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question: RE:there is one page that says Dreambird at the top of the page & has the numbers 1 to 70 on it. this is the only page you need. 

I have looked all through the pattern and there is NOT a page that says Dreambird and the number 1 to 70. HELP. I purchased this about a year ago. Any other description as to where to sta

EDIT: NEVER MIND! Found that in the file it is on a seperate page listed as a Line by Line PDF so I have it now. Sorry for any confustion confusion .


----------



## dhopkins

Can I use the German short row instead of the wrap and turn?


----------



## catlover1960

I'm going to follow along. Don't have the time at the moment to actually knit this but think the instructions will be helpful. I really like that poncho.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Question: RE:there is one page that says Dreambird at the top of the page & has the numbers 1 to 70 on it. this is the only page you need.
> 
> I have looked all through the pattern and there is NOT a page that says Dreambird and the number 1 to 70. HELP. I purchased this about a year ago. Any other description as to where to sta
> 
> EDIT: NEVER MIND! Found that in the file it is on a seperate page listed as a Line by Line PDF so I have it now. Sorry for any confustion confusion .


I'm glad you found it, Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> Can I use the German short row instead of the wrap and turn?


I guess you can use whatever method works for you. I looked at a video of this & it should give the same result.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Please Note:
Gwen said the page you need is now listed as the Line by Line PDF. Hope no one else has trouble finding it. I have had the pattern for several years so there must have been an update since I printed mine. Sorry for the confusion



Gweniepooh said:


> Question: RE:there is one page that says Dreambird at the top of the page & has the numbers 1 to 70 on it. this is the only page you need.
> 
> I have looked all through the pattern and there is NOT a page that says Dreambird and the number 1 to 70. HELP. I purchased this about a year ago. Any other description as to where to sta
> 
> EDIT: NEVER MIND! Found that in the file it is on a seperate page listed as a Line by Line PDF so I have it now. Sorry for any confustion confusion .


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question: Okay,have cast on 130. See that according to the page you said we would use to K 125 ( 02 step) then at 03 it says to k95. Am I to assume that I turn, and knit back the 95? Do I need to put markers anywhere? ( i noticed in your notes you used markers on certain rows) This may be obvious to most but I tend to need leading by the nose....


----------



## britgirl

> on these rows you will knit up to the marker placed in the previous row,
> then purl 6.


I am unclear as to what "these rows" means. Is it rows 17-27 and 18...26 that precede it or rows 43 etc after it?

Sue


----------



## Julie1947

Have we meant to have started i see someone has started ???


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Question: Okay,have cast on 130. See that according to the page you said we would use to K 125 ( 02 step) then at 03 it says to k95. Am I to assume that I turn, and knit back the 95? Do I need to put markers anywhere? ( i noticed in your notes you used markers on certain rows) This may be obvious to most but I tend to need leading by the nose....


Yes, any time it doesn't say knit to the end, you must wrap & turn. I didnt specify to place markers on some of the rows because in some places it is just easier to count & in some you just have to count.(sorry) You have 130 stitches so when knitting 125, just knit until there are 5 left, then wrap & turn. Rows 30 to 40 I didn't bother with markers as the stitch counts were low.


----------



## Bonnie7591

britgirl said:


> I am unclear as to what "these rows" means. Is it rows 17-27 and 18...26 that precede it or rows 43 etc after it?
> 
> Sue


Quote:
on these rows you will knit up to the marker placed in the previous row,
then purl 6.

I was referring to Rows 18,20,22,24,26


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Bonnie


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, any time it doesn't say knit to the end, you must wrap & turn. I didnt specify to place markers on some of the rows because in some places it is just easier to count & in some you just have to count.(sorry) You have 130 stitches so when knitting 125, just knit until there are 5 left, then wrap & turn. Rows 30 to 40 I didn't bother with markers as the stitch counts were low.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Have we meant to have started i see someone has started ???


There is no panic, start whenever you have time.THe information will remain on KP forever & the workshop will be open for at least a couple of weeks to a month. After that If there are questions not answered you can send me a PM


----------



## dhopkins

When working rows 17-28 should I leave the markers in place on each row?


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Bonnie.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> Quote:
> on these rows you will knit up to the marker placed in the previous row,
> then purl 6.
> 
> I was referring to Rows 18,20,22,24,26


----------



## marchar

Cast on 130
Knit 125 and wrapped and turned
03.change to feather yarn after 2? change to feather yarn after 2nd stitch of 95?


----------



## Gail DSouza

"In order to not have holes where you turn, you must slip the
next stitch, wrap the yarn around it, then slip it back."

According to your above instructions, is this when you are changing colors or on every row?
Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> When working rows 17-28 should I leave the markers in place on each row?


The markers move on each row, so no, once you work to them, remove them & continue as instructed, otherwise you will just confuse yourself


----------



## Bonnie7591

marchar said:


> Cast on 130
> Knit 125 and wrapped and turned
> 03.change to feather yarn after 2? change to feather yarn after 2nd stitch of 95?


Row 3 - knit 2 stitches in the background color then change to the feather color & knit 93 more stitches


----------



## KJKnitCro

Just got the pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gail DSouza said:


> "In order to not have holes where you turn, you must slip the
> next stitch, wrap the yarn around it, then slip it back."
> 
> According to your above instructions, is this when you are changing colors or on every row?
> Thanks!


The wrap & turn is done on every row that doesn't say "knit to the end"to avoid causing holes.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bonnie7591 said:


> The wrap & turn is done on every row that doesn't say "knit to the end"to avoid causing holes.


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Row 15 says Knit to the end(45)

Does this mean to knit 45 stitches?


----------



## Sisi Melissa

Line 29. K to end. How many stitches ( ) are there to knit to end.
Laid work done earlier and when picked back up had brain freeze.


----------



## triknitter

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, any time it doesn't say knit to the end, you must wrap & turn. I didnt specify to place markers on some of the rows because in some places it is just easier to count & in some you just have to count.(sorry) You have 130 stitches so when knitting 125, just knit until there are 5 left, then wrap & turn. Rows 30 to 40 I didn't bother with markers as the stitch counts were low.


Question: Am I wrapping stitch 124 or stitch 125? I'm confused as to whether I should leave 5 stitches unworked before I turn. I understand how to do a wrap and turn; I always get confused as to which stitch to wrap and turn. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think I've got it now! Good directions Bonnie. I have found though that my yarn choice is probably a not as good a one as I thought as my "feather" color yarn (a varigated) when knitted in with the background color blends in TOO well; hard to distinguish between. Glad I caught this early on; off to searh in stash for something that will be a bit more vibrant differentiation. LOL.....can we say big learning curve here....LOL

EDIT: found something perfect in my stash; will frog back and have another go at it. At least this time I think I know what I'm doing! 
Thanks again Bonnie!


----------



## Patsy Faye

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sent from my iPad
> 
> DREAMBIRD WORKSHOP
> 
> I hope i can make creating this shawl fairly easy for you. will tell you how I created this shawl
> quite easily.
> 
> This pattern runs on for a massive number of pages & has line by line
> instructions.
> 
> I looked through them & thought I could never do this BUT
> *there is one page that says Dreambird at the top of the page & has the
> numbers 1 to 70 on it. this is the only page you need*.
> 
> I will give you
> notes to make on this page & you should have no trouble after that.
> 
> _the shawl is all done in garter stitch with short rows creating the
> shaping. in order to not have holes where you turn, you must slip the
> next stitch, wrap the yarn around it, then slip it back.
> you will definitely need a row counter or pencil/paper to keep track of
> your row numbers._
> 
> I used a couple of markers so I didn't have to count each row, otherwise
> you have to count, count, count.
> ----------------------------------------------------
> _Notes to make on the pattern page: I hope these make sense to everyone_. Ask if you have any questions.
> 
> IMPORTANT:
> 
> #1- label the odd numbered column DOWN. - toward the outside edge
> 
> #2- label even numbered column UP- toward the neck
> 
> (I found this helpful because sometimes I didn't move the counter & this
> way you will always (hopefully) know where you're at).
> 
> Rows 5,7,9,11,13 -- knit 5 & place marker - (you will come back up to this
> marker when you do the next row}. _on these rows you will knit down 45
> stitches(,in order to avoid counting, you will remember as you knit them go 5
> stitches into the main color) as you are now knitting with the feather
> color.
> 
> (does this make sense, I think it will once you start knitting)
> ----
> row 15 knit 1, place marker - this is where row 16 Ends
> ----
> Rows 17,19,21,23,25,27
> - knit 1, place marker- this marks the knit 39 needed for the next row
> 
> rows 18,20,22,24,26, Knit 5 place marker. you will knit down to this
> marker in the next row.
> 
> on these rows you will knit up to the marker placed in the previous row,
> then purl 6.
> 
> Row 43 knit 5 place marker - you will come up to this marker on the next row.
> 
> Row 44 - place marker where you turn, on the next row you will knit 5 stitches past this marker
> 
> Row 55,57 - knit 5, place marker
> 
> Row 56,58 - knit back up to marker
> 
> Rows 61,63,65,67 knit 5, place marker, you will come back up to this
> marker on the next row.
> 
> After row 70, you are back at the top, cast off 10 stitches at the neck
> edge, knit to the end, cast on 25 stitches, then go to row 2
> --
> On the last feather of your shawl after Row 29 knit back to the neck edge,
> then cast off all stitches. if you are going to make it into a poncho
> like I did, you will want to complete all 70 rows.
> When you stitch from main color to feather color, you have to weave your
> yarn down to where you need it. I simply slipped the stitches & pulled the yarn to the front, then slipped another pulled it to the back & so on until I had it in the right position
> 
> *Important
> I will post a video of wrap & turn here for those of you not familiar with this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe6OlMna3zQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> i hope you all enjoy this workshop & I can make it easier for you.*_


_*

Will start tomorrow.*_


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gail DSouza said:


> Row 15 says Knit to the end(45)
> 
> Does this mean to knit 45 stitches?


Yes, as in rows 5,7,9,11 & 13you knit 45 stitches in row 15 & that should be the end of the row if all has e right until then.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sisi Melissa said:


> Line 29. K to end. How many stitches ( ) are there to knit to end.
> Laid work done earlier and when picked back up had brain freeze.


 Don't know the answer to that one off the top of my head, I don't think I ever counted it, I just " knit to the end". I can go work at it shortly & let you know.


----------



## Bonnie7591

triknitter said:


> Question: Am I wrapping stitch 124 or stitch 125? I'm confused as to whether I should leave 5 stitches unworked before I turn. I understand how to do a wrap and turn; I always get confused as to which stitch to wrap and turn. Thanks in advance.


You knit 125 stitches, then wrap the 126th stitch. You always wrap the stitch AFTER you have done the required number of stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I've got it now! Good directions Bonnie. I have found though that my yarn choice is probably a not as good a one as I thought as my "feather" color yarn (a varigated) when knitted in with the background color blends in TOO well; hard to distinguish between. Glad I caught this early on; off to searh in stash for something that will be a bit more vibrant differentiation. LOL.....can we say big learning curve here....LOL
> 
> EDIT: found something perfect in my stash; will frog back and have another go at it. At least this time I think I know what I'm doing!
> Thanks again Bonnie!


That's great, Gwen that you don't have go shopping again, always nice t be able to use some stash :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

*Attention* *There are 69 KP members signed up for this workshop*.


----------



## Julie1947

Do we change colour on the 3rd row?? then do we work in the 2nd colour till the 29th row??


----------



## Treenya

Row 29: change to background color after 2? Does that mean 2 stitches?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Do we change colour on the 3rd row?? then do we work in the 2nd colour till the 29th row??


Yes


----------



## Bonnie7591

Treenya said:


> Row 29: change to background color after 2? Does that mean 2 stitches?


Yes, knit 2 stitches in feather color, then switch to background color, the same way you changed to the feather color in row 3


----------



## dhopkins

On rows 56 and 58 do you knit past the marker? There are not enough stitches to just knit to the marker


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sisi Melissa said:


> Line 29. K to end. How many stitches ( ) are there to knit to end.
> Laid work done earlier and when picked back up had brain freeze.


I just knit to this row, I get 120 stitches


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> On rows 56 and 58 do you knit past the marker? There are not enough stitches to just knit to the marker


Row 55 you should have 70 stitches to knit to the end so if you knit 5, then place marker, it should work out on row 56 to be 65 stitches to the marker.
Row 57 knit to end, 65 stitches, place marker after 5, 
Row 58 knit up to marker- 60 stitches.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Question* I hope I can word this question correctly...
When you knit row 44 at the end it of the directions it says to repeat rows 43 and 44 five more times (making a total of 6 times for each row 43 & 44).

On your notes it says that after row 44 to place a marker when you turn and that the *next row* you will knit 5 stitches past the marker.

Am I correct in that you will *not knit past the marker until after you have completed the 5 repeats of rows 43 & 44 and are then beginning row 55?*

I will await your response before completing the repeats. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

No Gwen, you knit 5 stitches past the marker on each of the rows,45,47,49,51,53 and move your marker down to where you turn so you gradually move toward the outside edge. You drop down (toward the outside edge) 5 stitches with each repeat. Row 55 says knit to end, you should have 70 stitches to knit on that row.
I hope this makes sense.



Gweniepooh said:


> *Question* I hope I can word this question correctly...
> When you knit row 44 at the end it of the directions it says to repeat rows 43 and 44 five more times (making a total of 6 times for each row 43 & 44).
> 
> On your notes it says that after row 44 to place a marker when you turn and that the *next row* you will knit 5 stitches past the marker.
> 
> Am I correct in that you will *not knit past the marker until after you have completed the 5 repeats of rows 43 & 44 and are then beginning row 55?*
> 
> I will await your response before completing the repeats. Thanks


----------



## ceb

I'm in.


----------



## Jacktana

I'm in!


----------



## Noreen

I'm in


----------



## ballyfinnane

If I use fingering or sock weight, how many more stitches would I cast on if I were to make the full size? I also would like to use stockinette stitch for the base. Do you foresee a problem with that? Thanks !!


----------



## Cookie61868

I'm in!!


----------



## castingstitches

Is this where I sign in?


----------



## Bonnie7591

castingstitches said:


> Is this where I sign in?


Yes,


----------



## Bonnie7591

ballyfinnane said:


> If I use fingering or sock weight, how many more stitches would I cast on if I were to make the full size? I also would like to use stockinette stitch for the base. Do you foresee a problem with that? Thanks !!


I guess you could use stockinette stitch without a problem. There is some center ridge detail on the feathers so you would probably like to reverse those stitches to get "bumps" there.
I have no idea how you would calculate how to make it full size using such fine yarn. I guess you could try doubling all the numbers,( sock yarn is 28-32 stitches /4 inches worsted is 16-20 stitches/ 4 inches) it would not be quite right, slightly larger, but if you start mucking around with percentages things might get off centered & you wouldn't get the same look. I guess you could try it & see. Also be aware you will need much more yardage than is posted in the requirements.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Do you have to cut the yarn when making the color changes?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gail DSouza said:


> Do you have to cut the yarn when making the color changes?


I didn't cut the yarn, just left it hanging & came back to it. When you come back to use it, it will be 3 or 4 stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be, I just slipped the stitches & wove the yarn around them as I slipped them back to their original position. ( is that clear as mud?)I will attempt a diagram.
(1
2)
(3
4) the numbers being the stitches & the parentheses the yarn. Does that make more sense? It will not be noticeable in the finished shawl. I think having all those ends to weave in would be more noticeable than this way but in the end it is your choice.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Yes,I understand!
Thanks.


----------



## knitnshirl

Before the workshop started I tried out the pattern and ended up ripping back first feathers to cast on three times. 

I find with Bonnie's explanation of where to put the markers, it's much easier to follow along the row-by-row pattern and keep track of where I am. I now have two feathers completed on both shawls I'm making. 

One is worsted weight yarn, the other is fingering weight. I haven't made any adjustments to the pattern for the fingering weight one, but I'm knitting on 4mm needles, so it'll be interesting to see how it blocks out. 

So, thank you Bonnie! The marker positions make much more sense!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm glad my explanations make sense. I was quite nervous when asked to do this workshop. I can't wait to see what everyone makes!



knitnshirl said:


> Before the workshop started I tried out the pattern and ended up ripping back first feathers to cast on three times.
> 
> I find with Bonnie's explanation of where to put the markers, it's much easier to follow along the row-by-row pattern and keep track of where I am. I now have two feathers completed on both shawls I'm making.
> 
> One is worsted weight yarn, the other is fingering weight. I haven't made any adjustments to the pattern for the fingering weight one, but I'm knitting on 4mm needles, so it'll be interesting to see how it blocks out.
> 
> So, thank you Bonnie! The marker positions make much more sense!


----------



## Julie1947

I have pulled apart 3 times so far just getting the brain to comprehend the turning stitch hoping for a better day today ,


----------



## Bonnie7591

One of the workshop participants found the wrap & turn video I posted not too helpful & said she thought this one was better so I will add it.






I'm off bowling for about 3 hrs, will check back when I get home.


----------



## Corndolly

I'm in! Thankyou


----------



## dhopkins

I want to thank you Bonnie for hosting this workshop. I tried to knit this shawl before and couldn't understand the pattern. Now I am working on the third feather. Here is a pic of my shawl so far


----------



## debbie pataky

Ok cast on 130...done...2) k 125....done so now I do the wrap and turn which leaves 4 stitches unknitted? Correct?


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Thanks for the video.. It really helped to understand this process!



Bonnie7591 said:


> One of the workshop participants found the wrap & turn video I posted not too helpful & said she thought this one was better so I will add it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off bowling for about 3 hrs, will check back when I get home.


----------



## senior gal

I am in.


----------



## samson402

I'm in


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Ok cast on 130...done...2) k 125....done so now I do the wrap and turn which leaves 4 stitches unknitted? Correct?


Should actually be 5 stitches not knitted but one of them you have wrapped around.


----------



## Patsy Faye

I'm in. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> I want to thank you Bonnie for hosting this workshop. I tried to knit this shawl before and couldn't understand the pattern. Now I am working on the third feather. Here is a pic of my shawl so far


I'm glad it is going well. What pretty yarn .


----------



## Gail DSouza

dhopkins said:


> I want to thank you Bonnie for hosting this workshop. I tried to knit this shawl before and couldn't understand the pattern. Now I am working on the third feather. Here is a pic of my shawl so far


That is looking beautiful!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

This looks so pretty! Are you going to alternate these two colors of feathers or add in different colors for more of the feathers? This is inspiring me.


dhopkins said:


> I want to thank you Bonnie for hosting this workshop. I tried to knit this shawl before and couldn't understand the pattern. Now I am working on the third feather. Here is a pic of my shawl so far


----------



## dhopkins

Gweniepooh said:


> This looks so pretty! Are you going to alternate these two colors of feathers or add in different colors for more of the feathers? This is inspiring me.


The feather colors are long stripes so I don't have to change the color the yarn will do it for me


----------



## Julie1947

Thanks so much it was a good help ,


----------



## Julie1947

That was such a good help I am on to row 15 now


----------



## samson402

By Jove...I think I've got it 

TY TY


----------



## Bonnie7591

samson402 said:


> By Jove...I think I've got it
> 
> TY TY


That's great! Once you get on to it, it's actually a very easy knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question: I'm about to take a picture of where I am....I think somehow I may be wrong. Please give me about 5 minutes to post this picture with question


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question: I just completed row 70 and about to cast off the 10 stitches.
Am I at the correct spot? For some reason it doesn't see right.

If I should have ended up at the other end then can I "fudge" and just knit down and then cast of the 10 and continue on?


----------



## Peachizcreme

I'm in. Peachizcreme


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Question: I just completed row 70 and about to cast off the 10 stitches.
> Am I at the correct spot? For some reason it doesn't see right.
> 
> If I should have ended up at the other end then can I "fudge" and just knit down and then cast of the 10 and continue on?


Not sure what happened Gwen but the cast off should be at the neck edge then come back to the bottom & cast on 25.
The shape looks right so just knit back to the top & see how it goes

Edit.
Just pulled mine out, can you take another picture so I can see the shape farther up?


----------



## Sisi Melissa

First feather done. Doing the happy dance. Thank you for assisting me and the many others. Dreams really do come true.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sure....will add pics here in just a second.....leave it to me to screw it up.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure what happened Gwen but the cast off should be at the neck edge then come back to the bottom & cast on 25.
> The shape looks right so just knit back to the top & see how it goes
> 
> Edit.
> Just pulled mine out, can you take another picture so I can see the shape farther up?


----------



## Bonnie7591

The shape seems off to me. Look on the first page, I posted a picture when I had one repeat done. Does it look like that?
I took a new photo but it's a little dark in my living room so not the best.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Oops!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here it is again....my cord keeps twisting/kinking up.....


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is again....my cord keeps twisting/kinking up.....


Are you going to swear at me if I tell you it doesnt look right? :lol: It looks to wide near the top I think. Do you see where I mean? Thanks for lightening the picture.
I think something went wrong somewhere.& at the end of Row 70 you should be back at the neck edge.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL of course I wouldn't yell at you! I just have no clue how I messed it up again....LOL.....(I frogged what I did last night and had started over.) I just get more practice in frogging. Third time is the charm isn't it? Crossing my fingers & toes....eyes too....LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you going to swear at me if I tell you it doesnt look right? :lol:
> I think something went wrong somewhere.& at the end of Row 70 you should be back at the neck edge.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL of course I wouldn't yell at you! I just have no clue how I messed it up again....LOL.....(I frogged what I did last night and had started over.) I just get more practice in frogging. Third time is the charm isn't it? Crossing my fingers & toes....eyes too....LOL


Don't frog to far, just back to the end of the feather as it looks right.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to end up an expert frogger....ROFLMAO....I'll try to stop at the end of the feather....if I go to far oh well....I'm actually not yet getting frustrated....keep seeing all these gorgeous ones using the varigated yarn and just may look through my stash again.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sisi Melissa said:


> First feather done. Doing the happy dance. Thank you for assisting me and the many others. Dreams really do come true.


I'm glad it's going well.


----------



## Julie1947

Question at the end of row 17 
I have knitted 40 ,i have only got 4 stitches left and when i do my turn and wrap there will be 3 IS that correct ,,Hope you can understand ???


----------



## Noreen

Well I just did my first rib it rib it LOL for the life of me cannot figure out how I got turned around, was only at row 29 of the first feather when I realized I was turned around so not that bad


----------



## debbie pataky

So knit 125 and the 126 stitch is your " wrap and turn stitch" yes?


----------



## britgirl

I am assuming after you finish row 2 at the bottom of the page, you start with row 3 at the top, changing to the colour for the second feather?

Sue


----------



## debbie pataky

Thanks I am on the right track....for each you knit whatever the count is and NEXT stitch is your "wrap then turn" NOT " Turn then Wrap" wrap first then turn....this is why I have been a stitch off.....Lightbulb moment...has arrived.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Question at the end of row 17
> I have knitted 40 ,i have only got 4 stitches left and when i do my turn and wrap there will be 3 IS that correct ,,Hope you can understand ???


That is correct.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> So knit 125 and the 126 stitch is your " wrap and turn stitch" yes?


Yes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

britgirl said:


> I am assuming after you finish row 2 at the bottom of the page, you start with row 3 at the top, changing to the colour for the second feather?
> Sue[/quote
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by " the bottom of the page" I will take you mean after Row 70, if that's not correct let me know.
> When row 70 is complete you are back at the neck edge. You cast off 10 stitches at the neck edge, knit to the bottom, then cast on 25 stitches, you should now be back to 130 stitches.(you are now at the outside edge of the shawl) When this is complete you start at row 2, knit 125 stitches, wrap &turn, then go to Row 3 where you will change to your feather color after 2 stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Thanks I am on the right track....for each you knit whatever the count is and NEXT stitch is your "wrap then turn" NOT " Turn then Wrap" wrap first then turn....this is why I have been a stitch off.....Lightbulb moment...has arrived.


Correct, knit the required number, then wrap & turn around the next stitch

Glad the lightbulb came on


----------



## Bonnie7591

Since there have been a few problems, I thought of something that should have been in the original instructions.
I think it might be helpful for the first couple of feathers to add a lifeline at rows 29 & 70 so if you go wrong it is easier to know where you are if you have to rip out. Once you have done a couple you should be "off & running " but the lifelines might save a little frustration.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since there have been a few problems, I thought of something that should have been in the original instructions.
> 
> *I think it might be helpful for the first couple of feathers to add a lifeline at rows 29 & 70 so if you go wrong it is easier to know where you are if you have to rip out*. Once you have done a couple you should be "off & running " but the lifelines might save a little frustration.


This suggestion has been added to page one for new students. Life lines are extremely useful - Designer1234


----------



## britgirl

Yes that was exactly what I meant.


Bonnie7591 said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming after you finish row 2 at the bottom of the page, you start with row 3 at the top, changing to the colour for the second feather?
> Sue[/quote
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by " the bottom of the page" I will take you mean after Row 70, if that's not correct let me know.
> When row 70 is complete you are back at the neck edge. You cast off 10 stitches at the neck edge, knit to the bottom, then cast on 25 stitches, you should now be back to 130 stitches.(you are now at the outside edge of the shawl) When this is complete you start at row 2, knit 125 stitches, wrap &turn, then go to Row 3 where you will change to your feather color after 2 stitches.
Click to expand...


----------



## evabrunetti

Iam in


----------



## lkb850

Bonnie, I am at row 15 and have knit to the end. Don't know exactly what to do next. Do I just turn and start row 16 as it is written? In otherwords, no wrap & turn or German short row stitch for the beginning of row 16?
Thanks for your help! I feel so dense!


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> Bonnie, I am at row 15 and have knit to the end. Don't know exactly what to do next. Do I just turn and start row 16 as it is written? In otherwords, no wrap & turn or German short row stitch for the beginning of row 16?
> Thanks for your help! I feel so dense!


No problem, NOT dense.
Any row where it says "knit to the end" just turn & knit as you would any other piece, no wrap or anything unusual.


----------



## KJKnitCro

I was so hoping to start my Dreambird tonight, but will have to wait another day, or more. Sighhhhh.... I know I can start any time, but I was hoping! Just did not find the long colour change yarn I was looking for.


----------



## Toby

I'm in!


----------



## Sockmouth

Finished my first 70 rows and I think it's right. At least it looks right to me. Bonnie? Do you see anything that looks off before I move on?

I wish now I'd picked a different yarn for my feathers but this is what I had so this is what I'll be using. I think the contrast will be ok but next time I'll have a better idea of what kind of yarn I want. 

Thanks for being here to support us with this Bonnie. Don't think I'd ever have attempted a deeambird without your wonderful workshop. It's been a big help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sockmouth said:


> Finished my first 70 rows and I think it's right. At least it looks right to me. Bonnie? Do you see anything that looks off before I move on?
> 
> I wish now I'd picked a different yarn for my feathers but this is what I had so this is what I'll be using. I think the contrast will be ok but next time I'll have a better idea of what kind of yarn I want.
> Thanks for being here to support us with this Bonnie. Don't think I'd ever have attempted a deeambird without your wonderful workshop. It's been a big help.


I think the shape looks right. Now that you've done one & have the idea, you will be away.
I was quite nervous to take this on but I think it seems to be going OK.


----------



## KittyChris

I was going to just lurk and watch how things are going but now that I see this is all garter stitch I might just drop all other WIPs and give this a go....not sure about my yarns yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KittyChris said:


> I was going to just lurk and watch how things are going but now that I see this is all garter stitch I might just drop all other WIPs and give this a go....not sure about my yarns yet.


I think this is one place where variegated yarns work very well. They show up really well in the feathers. Some shown on the Ravelry pattern page are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This looks really nice; I like your yarn choices. I'm still struggling.....(sigh)


Sockmouth said:


> Finished my first 70 rows and I think it's right. At least it looks right to me. Bonnie? Do you see anything that looks off before I move on?
> 
> I wish now I'd picked a different yarn for my feathers but this is what I had so this is what I'll be using. I think the contrast will be ok but next time I'll have a better idea of what kind of yarn I want.
> 
> Thanks for being here to support us with this Bonnie. Don't think I'd ever have attempted a deeambird without your wonderful workshop. It's been a big help.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Back again; starting over again.....refuse to give up.  Just can't figure out where I keep messing up. Eventually that lightbulb will come on....


----------



## debbie pataky

At the beginning of 29...says knit to end ..change to background yarn after two...I'm about 8 stitches from my background yarn is this right?


----------



## Julie1947

I am still struggling TOOO , i have got to row 21 and now don't have enough stitches to p6 I will be back after diner


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> At the beginning of 29...says knit to end ..change to background yarn after two...I'm about 8 stitches from my background yarn is this right?


Row 28 should end 10 stitches from the neck edge, is that where you are?
& your background color should be 7 stitches from the neck(. In row 2 you were 5 stitches from the neck, then you knit 2 stitches down in row 3 before changing colors) so you will end up having to move the yarn down 5 stitches.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again; starting over again.....refuse to give up.  Just can't figure out where I keep messing up. Eventually that lightbulb will come on....


Just hang in there
You have to concentrate and count, I restarted twice and have now got it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the encouragement Gail. I'm up to row14 now...


Gail DSouza said:


> Just hang in there
> You have to concentrate and count, I restarted twice and have now got it!


----------



## Julie1947

i am hoping i don't have to start over as i have already started twice
But thanks for encouragement i


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> I am still struggling TOOO , i have got to row 21 and now don't have enough stitches to p6 I will be back after diner


Something is definitely not right ,I'm going to knit mine to that row & take a photo for you.will be back when I get there


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since there have been a few problems, I thought of something that should have been in the original instructions.
> I think it might be helpful for the first couple of feathers to add a lifeline at rows 29 & 70 so if you go wrong it is easier to know where you are if you have to rip out. Once you have done a couple you should be "off & running " but the lifelines might save a little frustration.


What's a "lifeline"??


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gail DSouza said:


> Just hang in there
> You have to concentrate and count, I restarted twice and have now got it!


I think where people have gone wrong is getting mixed up on what row they are on. I have to stop after each row & change the marker or I will get lost too. That's why zi marked my sheet down for the odd numbered rows & up for the even numbers so hopefully I will catch myself if I screw up. I've had to frog it back once on this one too.


----------



## britgirl

This is mine after completing two feathers. I am using fingering, so it may be a little smaller, but I knit a lot with fingering and have a lot of odd balls to use up. My granddaughter has already said she would like it.

Sue


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> I am still struggling TOOO , i have got to row 21 and now don't have enough stitches to p6 I will be back after diner


Row 21 doesn't have purl 6?
I knit to this part of the feather, I'll attach a photo in just a minute.
I counted the stitches left at the end of the feather(outside edge) as I got to this stage.
Row17 ends with 4 stitches unworked to the end of the feather
Row 19 ends with 9 stitches unworked
Row 21 ends with 14 stitches left
This is where I took the picture.

The remaining" Down" rows in this sequence have the following numbers

Row 23 ends with 19 stitches left
Row 25 ends with 24 stitches left
Rown27 ends with 29 stitches left

I don't know if these numbers are a help or just add confusion but they shouod give you an idea f you are on the right track


----------



## KJKnitCro

britgirl said:


> This is mine after completing two feathers. I am using fingering, so it may be a little smaller, but I knit a lot with fingering and have a lot of odd balls to use up. My granddaughter has already said she would like it.
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue! Your feathers are gorgeous! The colours you chose are working together beautifully. Lovely knitting!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Patrice B-Z said:


> What's a "lifeline"??


A lifeline is a piece of thin contrasting yarn you run through your stitches ( I use a darning needle to pull it throught the stitches on the needle)so if you have to rip back all the stitches are held by this so you know what row you have gone back to & also that you haven't dropped any stitches.
I usually use a piece of crochet cotton or sock yarn. Some people use dental floss but this is not recommended as it may cut your yarn when you go to remove it. 
Make a note of what row you have put it in.
They are pulled out when you are sure everything is done correctly.
Lifelines are particularly helpful in lace knitting or anything with yarn overs as they are particularly hard to rip back without loosing stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591

britgirl said:


> This is mine after completing two feathers. I am using fingering, so it may be a little smaller, but I knit a lot with fingering and have a lot of odd balls to use up. My granddaughter has already said she would like it.
> 
> Sue


Looking great, you should be "off & running" now


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Gail. I'm up to row14 now...


You will get it Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Because some of you are struggling, I am going to add some more information, it may not help but maybe it will. As I worked the feather tonight I counted some more.
Row 3 ends with 30 stitches unworked to the end of the feather
Row 5 ends 25 stitches from end
row 7 ends 20 stitches from end
row 9 ends 15 stitches from end
row 11 ends 10 stitches from end
Row 13 ends 5 stitches from end.
Row 55 knit to the end - should be 70 stitches

This may help you tell if you are "off track" 
I hope I'm not adding to confusion.


----------



## Normaedern

I haven't started yet as I am having one of those weeks that leaves little time for knitting :thumbdown: I am going to try to start today :thumbup:


----------



## Julie1947

hope so and thank you i will have a another go tomorrow as i have pulled it undone and going to start fresh ,Thanks for that


----------



## debbie pataky

Yes....yes....and yes.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is beautiful!


britgirl said:


> This is mine after completing two feathers. I am using fingering, so it may be a little smaller, but I knit a lot with fingering and have a lot of odd balls to use up. My granddaughter has already said she would like it.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think this (# of stitches) will be helpful. *Question:* I just finished row 27 and have 10 stitches left to the end (skinny end/to neck edge and 0 stitches on the outside edge. Does that sound right?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Because some of you are struggling, I am going to add some more information, it may not help but maybe it will. As I worked the feather tonight I counted some more.
> Row 3 ends with 30 stitches unworked to the end of the feather
> Row 5 ends 25 stitches from end
> row 7 ends 20 stitches from end
> row 9 ends 15 stitches from end
> row 11 ends 10 stitches from end
> Row 13 ends 5 stitches from end.
> Row 55 knit to the end - should be 70 stitches
> 
> This may help you tell if you are "off track"
> I hope I'm not adding to confusion.


----------



## lkb850

Thanks Bonnie for your help. The numbers will really help. I am in the process of ripping out and will use life-lines this time. I think I am finally understanding the feather. The yarn I have, unintentionally, looks like turkey feathers! LOL. But I am still going to use it! I will wear it in November (Thanksgiving time in the USA).


----------



## Gweniepooh

How cool is that! I wouldn't count on most folks knowing it resembled turkey feathers and would wear it more than just Thanksgiving but really cool that you already have a plan for wearing it.  Would love to see a picture of it.


lkb850 said:


> Thanks Bonnie for your help. The numbers will really help. I am in the process of ripping out and will use life-lines this time. I think I am finally understanding the feather. The yarn I have, unintentionally, looks like turkey feathers! LOL. But I am still going to use it! I will wear it in November (Thanksgiving time in the USA).


----------



## Sockmouth

britgirl said:


> This is mine after completing two feathers. I am using fingering, so it may be a little smaller, but I knit a lot with fingering and have a lot of odd balls to use up. My granddaughter has already said she would like it.
> 
> Sue


Love love love the way your feathers are looking. The variegated colors look wonderful. I found a ball of variegated that I think I could possibly alternate with my solid color pink. Had been thinking of trying it and I believe looking at yours has convinced me to give it a shot.


----------



## britgirl

Thank you for all your help. I found the one page with your notes very helpful. I kept it right in front of me, whilst sitting up at a table to allow me to fully concentrate. I am not going to really be able to work on it for a few days as I have just got in a test knit that I have to work on, but I will leave it out on my table so if I have a few minutes to spare, I can just pick up and knit a row or two. Somewhere down the road I will take a look at the original pattern and see if I can understand it any better now.

Once again thank you for your help. I am going to continue to lurk and see how everyone is doing.

Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking great, you should be "off & running" now


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this (# of stitches) will be helpful. *Question:* I just finished row 27 and have 10 stitches left to the end (skinny end/to neck edge and 0 stitches on the outside edge. Does that sound right?


I posted this back on page 8, I think somehow you got turned around again.
The picture is after row 21, I will knit to Row 27 & then add a picture from there, it will take me a few minutes.
I have added the picture to Row 27
The rows 3 to 15 work you down to the outside edge giving a rounded shape to thst side of the feather.
Rows 16-28 work you back up the other side of the feather rounding it out. 
The purl stitches are meant to show as the spine of the feather.
Does this make any sense at all?
Julie1947 wrote:
I am still struggling TOOO , i have got to row 21 and now don't have enough stitches to p6 I will be back after diner

Row 21 doesn't have purl 6?
I knit to this part of the feather, I'll attach a photo in just a minute.
I counted the stitches left at the end of the feather(outside edge) as I got to this stage.
Row17 ends with 4 stitches unworked to the end of the feather
Row 19 ends with 9 stitches unworked
Row 21 ends with 14 stitches left
This is where I took the picture.

The remaining" Down" rows in this sequence have the following numbers

Row 23 ends with 19 stitches left
Row 25 ends with 24 stitches left
Rown27 ends with 29 stitches left

I don't know if these numbers are a help or just add confusion but they should give you an idea f you are on the right track
At the end of Row


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> Thanks Bonnie for your help. The numbers will really help. I am in the process of ripping out and will use life-lines this time. I think I am finally understanding the feather. The yarn I have, unintentionally, looks like turkey feathers! LOL. But I am still going to use it! I will wear it in November (Thanksgiving time in the USA).


Can't wait to see it, they all come out so different & beautiful it is quite amazing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> I haven't started yet as I am having one of those weeks that leaves little time for knitting :thumbdown: I am going to try to start today :thumbup:


Norma, 
I added some more information to the stitch counts- (how many stitches should be left) on the last couple of pages, please read them & jot down the numbers before you start, they may help a little(or just add to the confusion :roll: Depending how you find this whole procedure)


----------



## Gail DSouza

This is how my shawl is coming along after completing 3 feathers!
I find that the marking of the the first column of rows "DOWN" and the second column "UP" has helped me keep track that I am going in the right direction according to the rows.
Also the stitch counts that Bonnie has posted at the end of the various rows also helps!
Thanks Bonnie, I am really enjoying this workshop!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gail DSouza said:


> This is how my shawl is coming along after completing 3 feathers!
> I find that the marking of the the first column of rows "DOWN" and the second column "UP" has helped me keep track that I am going in the right direction according to the rows.
> Also the stitch counts that Bonnie has posted at the end of the various rows also helps!
> Thanks Bonnie, I am really enjoying this workshop!!


That's looking really great. Glad you are enjoying the workshop.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I just realized by hitting " Quote Reply", this post is quite disjointed, I'm too late to edit it so will try to cut & past in the proper order & redo it. Sorry.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I posted this back on page 8, I think somehow you got turned around again.
> The picture is after row 21, I will knit to Row 27 & then add a picture from there, it will take me a few minutes.
> I have added the picture to Row 27
> The rows 3 to 15 work you down to the outside edge giving a rounded shape to thst side of the feather.
> Rows 16-28 work you back up the other side of the feather rounding it out.
> The purl stitches are meant to show as the spine of the feather.
> Does this make any sense at all?
> Julie1947 wrote:
> I am still struggling TOOO , i have got to row 21 and now don't have enough stitches to p6 I will be back after diner
> 
> Row 21 doesn't have purl 6?
> I knit to this part of the feather, I'll attach a photo in just a minute.
> I counted the stitches left at the end of the feather(outside edge) as I got to this stage.
> Row17 ends with 4 stitches unworked to the end of the feather
> Row 19 ends with 9 stitches unworked
> Row 21 ends with 14 stitches left
> This is where I took the picture.
> 
> The remaining" Down" rows in this sequence have the following numbers
> 
> Row 23 ends with 19 stitches left
> Row 25 ends with 24 stitches left
> Rown27 ends with 29 stitches left
> 
> I don't know if these numbers are a help or just add confusion but they should give you an idea f you are on the right track
> At the end of Row


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma,
> I added some more information to the stitch counts- (how many stitches should be left) on the last couple of pages, please read them & jot down the numbers before you start, they may help a little(or just add to the confusion :roll: Depending how you find this whole procedure)


Thank you so much I will look them up. I have been reading the posts but I think they will make more sense now I am knitiing.


----------



## Noreen

I just want to add my thanks for your postings about the numbers and the UP and DOWN, i am at row 49 of my first feather and am actually knowing if I am going in the right direction  Will try and post a pic when I get the first one done, using a 24" circular so not sure how I will get it all in the pic


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just realized by hitting " Quote Reply", this post is quite disjointed, I'm too late to edit it so will try to cut & past in the proper order & redo it. Sorry.


Here I will try to get it all in proper order.

Rows 3-15 work DOWN toward the outside edge, moving down 5 stitches with each odd numbered row to give the rounded shape to that side of the feather.
Rowsm16-28'you work back UP the other side moving UP 5 stitches with each even numbered row. The purl stitches show the spine of the feather.
The number of stitches listed in the list below are the number of stitches left unworked to the outside edge of the shawl.
Rows 3-15 working down the feather
Row 3 30 stitches
Row 5. 25 stitches
Row 7. 20 stitches
Row 9. 15 stitches
Row 11 10 stitches
Row 13. 5 stitches
Row 15 work to the end

Rows 16-27 working Up the other side of the feather

Row 17 4 stitches
Row 19. 9 stitches
Row 21. 14 stitches
Row 23. 19 stitches
Row 25 24 stitches
Row 27. 29 stitches

Row 55 you should have 70 stitches to the outside edge
( in my own experience Rows .43-54 are where it is easy to get mixed up, that's why I suggested a lifeline both at row 28 & row 70 )

I hope this is better since it isn't jumping around.
Sorry for the earlier mixed up one.
Bonnie


----------



## julietinboots

Well I shall start again Sat. I totally misunderstood the double stitch so I have waaaaay too many stitches after the first feather. But hey, now I know how it works for the shaping. Gonna be a smooth go from here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

julietinboots said:


> Well I shall start again Sat. I totally misunderstood the double stitch so I have waaaaay too many stitches after the first feather. But hey, now I know how it works for the shaping. Gonna be a smooth go from here.


Double stitch?? Are you meaning the wrap & turn?


----------



## julietinboots

Bonnie7591 said:


> Double stitch?? Are you meaning the wrap & turn?


Both, Bonnie. I just read the double stitch wrong. I thought it was an increase and read it as k front and back. I did that AND then did the knit and wrap. I didn't understand it was instead of the double stitch. All my fault.
I kept waiting for the decreasing to match the increases.


----------



## bwotr

I'm in


----------



## Julie1947

I pulled mine apart again last night and have got back to row 15 no problems YET


----------



## Julie1947

Oh I have just found the lifeline post and are going to use it now at least I know I'm right up to row 15


----------



## debbie pataky

Ok I am at row 53 and so far so good..looking ahead getting a little worried about the cast on of 25 can you give me some tips on the best way to do this...as soon as I finish my first feather I will post a picture....Bonnie your directions and tips make sense....I wrote everything down and made several copies...I have a Feather...Happy Dance going on here...Hubby thinks I have lost it.


----------



## debbie pataky

:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Ok I am at row 53 and so far so good..looking ahead getting a little worried about the cast on of 25 can you give me some tips on the best way to do this...as soon as I finish my first feather I will post a picture....Bonnie your directions and tips make sense....I wrote everything down and made several copies...I have a Feather...Happy Dance going on here...Hubby thinks I have lost it.


 :lol: :lol: I think alot of husbands think we're nuts! Mine has been rolling his eyes when I say I'm teaching a knitting class online.
As to the cast on, I just knit them on like in this YouTube video.
Just use your last stitch to pull up your first cast on stitch


----------



## purl2diva

I'm in. I have been lurking and frogging for a few days now. I have read and re- read all the comments and helps and finally (after three tries) completed the first feather last night.

Hopefully, it can be replicated today. Thanks, Bonnie, for all the helpful hints.


----------



## llliptak

I am having a serious love/hate relationship with this project! Somehow I think my second feather is wider than the first, yet the stitch count was fine. Hoping that this is just an illusion. 

Here's some advice for those just starting.....although the stitches fit on straight needles, use circular needles. This will allow you stretch/lay your work out to view your accomplishment. Counting is your friend. You must count and keep track of rows...there is no escaping it. Finally, I used the crochet cast-on where you are asked to cast on 25 stitches. It gives a nice finished edge.


----------



## lkb850

I am off to the store to find a different background yarn. I have frogged the first feather too many times! I think my feather yarn is too heavy for the main color. This will be a wip for the rest of my life at the rate I'm going. ribbit ribbit


----------



## debbie pataky

Getting ready to cast on 25 in hopes of doing feather number 2.I have 105 stitches on my needle cast on 25 and that will bring be back to 130 and then I start with row 3 and I am off and running on feather 2.....somebody say Right!


----------



## samson402

RIGHT


----------



## Gail DSouza

llliptak said:


> I am having a serious love/hate relationship with this project! Somehow I think my second feather is wider than the first, yet the stitch count was fine. Hoping that this is just an illusion.
> 
> It's looking lovely!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

llliptak said:


> I am having a serious love/hate relationship with this project! Somehow I think my second feather is wider than the first, yet the stitch count was fine. Hoping that this is just an illusion.
> 
> Here's some advice for those just starting.....although the stitches fit on straight needles, use circular needles. This will allow you stretch/lay your work out to view your accomplishment. Counting is your friend. You must count and keep track of rows...there is no escaping it. Finally, I used the crochet cast-on where you are asked to cast on 25 stitches. It gives a nice finished edge.


Looking really good, love your color choice.
I think the second one might just look wider because the background color is on both sides.


----------



## debbie pataky

Does somebody have a picture of what your piece should look like when your ready to start row 3 of your second feather? I think I messed up...but don't c want to frog until I am sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Getting ready to cast on 25 in hopes of doing feather number 2.I have 105 stitches on my needle cast on 25 and that will bring be back to 130 and then I start with row 3 and I am off and running on feather 2.....somebody say Right!


After the cast on row you go to Row 2- Knit 125 stitches back to top.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Does somebody have a picture of what your piece should look like when your ready to start row 3 of your second feather? I think I messed up...but don't c want to frog until I am sure.


Sorry, Debbie, 
I don't have a photo at that stage just now, I will take one when I get there next time, probably this evening as I have other commitments this afternoon.
I'm pretty sure because of the comment you posted earlier that you have skipped Row 2 as that is where you go after the cast on & your post said you were going to go to Row 3.


----------



## debbie pataky

Also is the down...right side and the up wrong side? And when you case on the stitches in row row 2 should you be at neck edge or feather edge?


----------



## samson402

This is what I have done so far...Does it look right?


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Also is the down...right side and the up wrong side? And when you case on the stitches in row row 2 should you be at neck edge or feather edge?


After the first repeat is done( row70) you are back at the neck edge. 
You next row you cast off 10 stitches at the neck edge, then knit all the stitches to the end of that row & cast on 25 stitches at the feather (outside) edge.
Now you go to Row 2, knit 125 stitches back toward the neck edge.

I will post more photos tonight when I get to that stage again.


----------



## Bonnie7591

samson402 said:


> This is what I have done so far...Does it look right?


Looks right to me, now you are off & running


----------



## samson402

Thanks Bonnie...it really is fairly easy once you get going. Why did they have to make it look so intimidating LOL


----------



## Julie1947

Lliptak I am sorry I have to disagree I was doing mine on circular needles and I was having all sorts of problems so 3rd time I did straight But there really long and I am up to row 27 
But I have never had luck with circular I have tried and tried
Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591

samson402 said:


> Thanks Bonnie...it really is fairly easy once you get going. Why did they have to make it look so intimidating LOL


I'm not sure but any pattern that goes on for so many pages is certainly intimidating but I really think once people have done a couple of feathers they will be able to do it.
But I know had I followed the written instructions I would never have done it.


----------



## Julie1947

Just a question just about to knit row 28 which says k91 
How many stitches should remain unknitted
Thanks Julie 
I will wait till I get a reply


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Lliptak I am sorry I have to disagree I was doing mine on circular needles and I was having all sorts of problems so 3rd time I did straight But there really long and I am up to row 27
> But I have never had luck with circular I have tried and tried
> Julie


I think people just have to use what works for them. I myself use circulars for most things except socks & mitts then I use DPNs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Just a question just about to knit row 28 which says k91
> How many stitches should remain unknitted
> Thanks Julie
> I will wait till I get a reply


There should be 10 stitches left to the neck edge.


----------



## debbie pataky

I was doing so good....how did I get my cast off and cast on stitches at the wrong ends.


----------



## julietinboots

lkb850 said:


> I am off to the store to find a different background yarn. I have frogged the first feather too many times! I think my feather yarn is too heavy for the main color. This will be a wip for the rest of my life at the rate I'm going. ribbit ribbit


\

LOL you are too funny.


----------



## julietinboots

lkb850 said:


> I am off to the store to find a different background yarn. I have frogged the first feather too many times! I think my feather yarn is too heavy for the main color. This will be a wip for the rest of my life at the rate I'm going. ribbit ribbit


\

LOL you are too funny.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> I was doing so good....how did I get my cast off and cast on stitches at the wrong ends.


debbie pataky wrote:
Getting ready to cast on 25 in hopes of doing feather number 2.I have 105 stitches on my needle cast on 25 and that will bring be back to 130 and then I start with row 3 and I am off and running on feather 2.....somebody say Right!

After the cast on row you go to Row 2- Knit 125 stitches back to top.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Does somebody have a picture of what your piece should look like when your ready to start row 3 of your second feather? I think I messed up...but don't c want to frog until I am sure.


OK, Debbie, I finally got this knit & took some pictures.
After the cast on go to Row 2 & knit 125 stitches up toward neck. I can't really get a photo of that as with circular needs I can't bet it flat enough to show well


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I'm finally totally frustrated. I have counted EVERY ROW EVERY TIME....I've had the correct number of stitches left at the end of all the odd numbered rows UNTIL i do row 27 at which point I end up with 5 stitches short. Frogged it back to the end of row 26 and put it aside. I just don't get it.


EDIT: Halleluyah!!!!! I did it AGAIN and this time have 29 stitches left....okay starting row 28.....


----------



## Julie1947

What is your opion please I know it was said at the beginning it did not matter what wool we used but I have just finished row 70 and I am thinking it ,s going to be quiet large and take a lot of wool I have measured down the feather from start to finish on the 2nd colour and it is 24 and a half inches . It' looks to big to me But would like your opinion ,, 
Thanks I would like to know before I go any further Should I get some thiner wool ? 
Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question: At the end of row 28 should I have 9 stitches left? I went back and searched but did not see a note about how many should be left at the end of row 28. Crossing my fingers.

EDIT: found the answer already....about to do row 29 AND put in a life line. Whew!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoohoo!!! I think I've got it! Stopping for the night at end of row 49 before I mess it up again......night all. Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> What is your opion please I know it was said at the beginning it did not matter what wool we used but I have just finished row 70 and I am thinking it ,s going to be quiet large and take a lot of wool I have measured down the feather from start to finish on the 2nd colour and it is 24 and a half inches . It' looks to big to me But would like your opinion ,,
> Thanks I would like to know before I go any further Should I get some thiner wool ?
> Julie


I have done 13 repeats now & am on my second skein of each yarn. I think I will use 3 skeins of background color & 2 of the feather color. I had completed 10 feathers on the 1st skein of feather yarn. Mine is 30.5 inches from neck edge to tip of feather on the 1st feather. I guess it depends how you big you want it. I'm happy with this size as I plan to use it as a poncho.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoohoo!!! I think I've got it! Stopping for the night at end of row 49 before I mess it up again......night all. Thanks Bonnie.


I'm so glad it is finally going well


----------



## Julie1947

Gosh I am half way through a 50 grams of 8 ply already and only done 1st feather , ummmm don't know 
Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Gosh I am half way through a 50 grams of 8 ply already and only done 1st feather , ummmm don't know
> Julie


I think 8 ply is considered bulky? What I am using is what you call DK, I think.seems like yours might be a little too heavy.


----------



## Julie1947

Umm I really thought it was going to be when I finished the 1st feather 
Thanks Bonnie 
I will go to the wool shop on Monday while I am on a roll ,pleased how it's going looks nice 
Julie


----------



## debbie pataky

I was doing so good....see that's what I get for bragging. Some how I got my cast on stitches at the wrong end......ribbit here I go. Thanks for the pictures Bonnie.


----------



## debbie pataky

I am printing a new sheet...I have so much stuff written on this one...so I am printing a new one with lines for Bonnie's words of wisdom, laminating it...before I start second feather.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good idea. Even though I've had trouble with this I do see myself doing it again and that would be very helpful.


debbie pataky said:


> I am printing a new sheet...I have so much stuff written on this one...so I am printing a new one with lines for Bonnie's words of wisdom, laminating it...before I start second feather.


----------



## triknitter

Do you pick up the wrapped stitches when you return to them?


----------



## Bonnie7591

triknitter said:


> Do you pick up the wrapped stitches when you return to them?


I have to confess, I didn't do it on this project BUT I just recently learned I was supposed to pick up the wrap on the next row & knit it together with the stitch it was wrapped around. (I learned a new method of making socks & the heel was done like that) I cannot see the wraps in my shawl but I pull them very tight, I think if they were loose they might show.


----------



## Sockmouth

Bonnie, will you be showing us how to turn one of these into a poncho? I for one would be very interested in that.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't cut the yarn, just left it hanging & came back to it. When you come back to use it, it will be 3 or 4 stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be, I just slipped the stitches & wove the yarn around them as I slipped them back to their original position. ( is that clear as mud?)I will attempt a diagram.
> (1
> 2)
> (3
> 4) the numbers being the stitches & the parentheses the yarn. Does that make more sense? It will not be noticeable in the finished shawl. I think having all those ends to weave in would be more noticeable than this way but in the end it is your choice.


I have just started Bonnie and am just going to being with my varigated colour and I don't understand slipping stitches and wrapping the original yarn around them.


----------



## julietinboots

Second start. Think it's going to be ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> I have just started Bonnie and am just going to being with my varigated colour and I don't understand slipping stitches and wrapping the original yarn around them.[/quote
> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> I didn't cut the yarn, just left it hanging & came back to it. When you come back to use it, it will be 3 or 4 stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be, I just slipped the stitches & wove the yarn around them as I slipped them back to their original position. ( is that clear as mud?)I will attempt a diagram.
> (1
> 2)
> (3
> 4) the numbers being the stitches & the parentheses the yarn. Does that make more sense? It will not be noticeable in the finished shawl. I think having all those ends to weave in would be more noticeable than this way but in the end it is your choice.
> 
> When you change from background color to feather color, your yarn ends up being several stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be.
> To get the color you need down to where you need it, you slip the stitches between where you knitted, then did your wrap and turn, & where the other yarn color is onto your right hand needle, you wrap the yarn as shown above around these stitches & slip them back onto the left hand needle until it is down to where you need it,
> I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> I have just started Bonnie and am just going to being with my varigated colour and I don't understand slipping stitches and wrapping the original yarn around them.


You don't have to do this until the second & following feathers, it will make sense (I hope) when you get to that stage. The first feather, you don't have to do this.


----------



## Bonnie7591

julietinboots said:


> Second start. Think it's going to be ok.


Looking great.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have to go out tonight, our local wildlife banquet, I'm baking 3 large Northern pike for it. . I should be home by about 10 so hopefully no one needs any assistance until then. I'll check when I get home. Sorry to inconvenience anyone.


----------



## Julie1947

have just finished one feather and i have to start all over as i my wool is way to thick grrrrr and it will be so heavy so at least i got to row 70 this time and hoping it get more wool tomorrow and get right back into it again tomorrow 
julie


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grannypeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started Bonnie and am just going to being with my varigated colour and I don't understand slipping stitches and wrapping the original yarn around them.[/quote
> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> I didn't cut the yarn, just left it hanging & came back to it. When you come back to use it, it will be 3 or 4 stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be, I just slipped the stitches & wove the yarn around them as I slipped them back to their original position. ( is that clear as mud?)I will attempt a diagram.
> (1
> 2)
> (3
> 4) the numbers being the stitches & the parentheses the yarn. Does that make more sense? It will not be noticeable in the finished shawl. I think having all those ends to weave in would be more noticeable than this way but in the end it is your choice.
> 
> When you change from background color to feather color, your yarn ends up being several stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be.
> To get the color you need down to where you need it, you slip the stitches between where you knitted, then did your wrap and turn, & where the other yarn color is onto your right hand needle, you wrap the yarn as shown above around these stitches & slip them back onto the left hand needle until it is down to where you need it,
> I hope this makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but it might when I get that far. Do you skype?
Click to expand...


----------



## Grannypeg

I may have to start over. I am not sure I like my cast on. But for now I am going to continue with the 1st feather to see how it looks.


----------



## debbie pataky

Have 130 cast off 15 row 30 that leaves 115 stitches. Row one (second feather) cast off 10. Leaves 105. Row 2 second feather cast on 25 brings back to 130. But then it says knit back 125 so that leaves 5 unworked at the end of row two starting second feather....is this correct.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have just finished row 70. I'm about to BO 10 stitches on the neck edge (right side of photo) and then knit to the end and cast on 25 stitches on the outer edge (left side of photo). I then go to row 2. Is this correct?


----------



## ccmjwb

Do you cut the feather yarn after each feather?


----------



## Gweniepooh

the 3rd post on the top of the page addresses this 


ccmjwb said:


> Do you cut the feather yarn after each feather?


----------



## Grannypeg

Well, I started over. I have just finished row 15 and it worked out alright. I really like this pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Have 130 cast off 15 row 30 that leaves 115 stitches. Row one (second feather) cast off 10. Leaves 105. Row 2 second feather cast on 25 brings back to 130. But then it says knit back 125 so that leaves 5 unworked at the end of row two starting second feather....is this correct.


That's right.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I have just finished row 70. I'm about to BO 10 stitches on the neck edge (right side of photo) and then knit to the end and cast on 25 stitches on the outer edge (left side of photo). I then go to row 2. Is this correct?


That's right,looking good,Gwen.
Your colors look really good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ccmjwb said:


> Do you cut the feather yarn after each feather?[/
> 
> I didn't cut the yarn, just left it hanging & came back to it. When you come back to use it, it will be 3 or 4 stitches closer to the neck edge than where you need it to be, I just slipped the stitches & wove the yarn around them as I slipped them back to their original position. ( is that clear as mud?)I will attempt a diagram.
> (1
> 2)
> (3
> 4) the numbers being the stitches & the parentheses the yarn. Does that make more sense? It will not be noticeable in the finished shawl. I think having all those ends to weave in would be more noticeable than this way but in the end it is your choice.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> Not yet, but it might when I get that far. Do you skype?


I have never used Skype but think my DIL does, if you are still having trouble when you get to that stage, I will see what we can arrange. Maybe I can get someone to help make a video. I think when you get to the place where yu need to do it, it will make more sense.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never used Skype but think my DIL does, if you are still having trouble when you get to that stage, I will see what we can arrange. Maybe I can get someone to help make a video. I think when you get to the place where yu need to do it, it will make more sense.


My son told me he will set up my skype when he comes today. Hopefully he will.


----------



## ccmjwb

Gweniepooh said:


> the 3rd post on the top of the page addresses this


Thank you! I didn't have a problem with the background yarn but now the feather yarn is not only behind where it needs to be but also down a few rows. Did I mess something up?


----------



## ccmjwb

Here's a picture of what I'm talking about. (First time posting a pic, hope it works)


----------



## Colorgal

Gwen, I jut have to say I LOVE LOVE the red and black colors together. May have to start another one. I am trying beige and a variegated cream and tan together. Not sure if it will stand out enough. Loving the really bright colors in the pictures.


----------



## llliptak

samson402 said:


> This is what I have done so far...Does it look right?


I never thought to use white as a background. It is beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> I have just finished row 70. I'm about to BO 10 stitches on the neck edge (right side of photo) and then knit to the end and cast on 25 stitches on the outer edge (left side of photo). I then go to row 2. Is this correct?


Love it!


----------



## Patrice B-Z

ccmjwb said:


> Here's a picture of what I'm talking about. (First time posting a pic, hope it works)


I'm hoping a viedo is dooable. I'm not following it, but haven't gotten that far yet. I'm quietly in the background, working on my first feather, and trying not to get discouraged. Your posts have been really helpful..thank you for doing this workshop..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you! I just sent you an email.


Colorgal said:


> Gwen, I jut have to say I LOVE LOVE the red and black colors together. May have to start another one. I am trying beige and a variegated cream and tan together. Not sure if it will stand out enough. Loving the really bright colors in the pictures.


----------



## ufoquilter

Here's feather number 1--finally! Between not being able to count correctly and having one of the cats "cut" my working yarn for me, it took longer than I expected.

Thanks for this workshop and all your hints, Bonnie. I wouldn't have this much done without the encouragement.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is beautiful; very fall-ish.


ufoquilter said:


> Here's feather number 1--finally! Between not being able to count correctly and having one of the cats "cut" my working yarn for me, it took longer than I expected.
> 
> Thanks for this workshop and all your hints, Bonnie. I wouldn't have this much done without the encouragement.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie I just have to say that I so appreciate you giving us the number of stitche LEFT after completing so many of the rows has been such a huge help for me. I am moving along nicely now and no longer frustrated. For those of you that are just beginning you might want to take the time to write down on your pattern how many rows should be left after knitting the rows. Bonnie gave us the following information.
Up until using this as a guide line I had re-started 5 times; perhaps I'm just not as observant but these really helped me out. Thanks again Bonnie! 
row 5, 25 st left
row 7, 20 st left
row 9, 15 st left
row 11, 10 st left
row 13, 5 st left
row 17, 4 st left
row 19, 9 st. left
row 21, 14 st left
row 23, 19 st left
row 25, 24 st left
row 27, 29 st left


----------



## Normaedern

ufoquilter said:


> Here's feather number 1--finally! Between not being able to count correctly and having one of the cats "cut" my working yarn for me, it took longer than I expected.
> 
> Thanks for this workshop and all your hints, Bonnie. I wouldn't have this much done without the encouragement.


Another lovely one :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

ufoquilter said:


> Here's feather number 1--finally! Between not being able to count correctly and having one of the cats "cut" my working yarn for me, it took longer than I expected.
> 
> Thanks for this workshop and all your hints, Bonnie. I wouldn't have this much done without the encouragement.


That is really beautiful!!
Love the color combination!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

ccmjwb said:


> Thank you! I didn't have a problem with the background yarn but now the feather yarn is not only behind where it needs to be but also down a few rows. Did I mess something up?


OK, sorry for the delay in answering this. I wasn't sure how to answer but I don't think you have messed anything up, it's just how it works out when you come back up to the neck edge.
When you cast off the 10 stitches at the neck edge your feather yarn is level with about the 8th stitch you cast off. You have to pull the yarn over a couple of rows & then weave it down to the right spot like I have described before.
I'm attaching a photo of the wrong side of my shawl. I have put an arrow where the yarn has been brought over there is a slightly bigger loop than on the regular stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ufoquilter said:


> Here's feather number 1--finally! Between not being able to count correctly and having one of the cats "cut" my working yarn for me, it took longer than I expected.
> 
> Thanks for this workshop and all your hints, Bonnie. I wouldn't have this much done without the encouragement.


Looks beautiful, great colors.
Amazing how different they can look in different colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally finished 2 feathers!!!! Headed down last 20 or so rows to start feather 3. I'm so excited to finally get the hang of it! THANK YOU BONNIE! I never would have accomplished this much without you, your directions, and patience.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Gwen, that is looking fabulous!!!
So happy for you!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Gail....took me long enough to catch on but so glad I didn't quit as I was beginning to be tempted to do....whew! I really love this pattern and hope to do some for Christmas next year.


Gail DSouza said:


> Gwen, that is looking fabulous!!!
> So happy for you!!


----------



## Sockmouth

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished 2 feathers!!!! Headed down last 20 or so rows to start feather 3. I'm so excited to finally get the hang of it! THANK YOU BONNIE! I never would have accomplished this much without you, your directions, and patience.


Really like how yours is looking Gwen. Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## ccmjwb

Thank you! I cheated my way over. My concern was having a strand go over rather than up or down I guess is the way to say it. It had to go over about 4 rows, not stitches but rows. Thank you for your help though and all the tips and counts and calmness.

Sorry bonnie I didn't hit "quote reply" but this is in response to your answer to me with the picture.


----------



## deborah337

I knitted the 5 stitches, put them back on the left needle, and moved them back on the right needle with the yarn wrapped back and forth around them. Does that make sense?


----------



## lkb850

had to frog the second feather. I didn't count correctly and ended up with 7 ridges on the 2nd half of the feather. I am interested in the discussion about short row techniques on KP today, and will try some of them on the feather 2 that I am starting today. I have never been able to make sense of wrap & turn method. This is such a great learning project for me! I have rewritten the page we are following now, so I can mark it plainly when I finish a row. Bonnie, do you know how many feathers it takes to finish a shawl?


----------



## Bonnie7591

deborah337 said:


> I knitted the 5 stitches, put them back on the left needle, and moved them back on the right needle with the yarn wrapped back and forth around them. Does that make sense?


That sound right.


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> had to frog the second feather. I didn't count correctly and ended up with 7 ridges on the 2nd half of the feather. I am interested in the discussion about short row techniques on KP today, and will try some of them on the feather 2 that I am starting today. I have never been able to make sense of wrap & turn method. This is such a great learning project for me! I have rewritten the page we are following now, so I can mark it plainly when I finish a row. Bonnie, do you know how many feathers it takes to finish a shawl?


That entirely up to you. I looked at the ones on the Ravelry pattern page & it shows 18-22. I plan to just measure on myself when it gets tomthat stage & see how many I want.


----------



## ccmjwb

deborah337 said:


> I knitted the 5 stitches, put them back on the left needle, and moved them back on the right needle with the yarn wrapped back and forth around them. Does that make sense?


It does, but that is not the part I was questioning. It's when you're starting the second feather and the feather yarn is rows down not just stitches behind. I cheated a solution, not pretty but it works. Since I am aware of it now I think I can deal with it as I knit.


----------



## Normaedern

Second feather completed. I have other projects on the go so I will have to come back to this as and when. I think you have done a great job, Bonnie. Your notes have made it so much easier. I have really enjoyed it. Thank you so much. This is a 5* workshop.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> Second feather completed. I have other projects on the go so I will have to come back to this as and when. I think you have done a great job, Bonnie. Your notes have made it so much easier. I have really enjoyed it. Thank you so much. This is a 5* workshop.


That's beautiful, Norma.
I'm glad the workshop has helped make the pattern easier to understand.


----------



## llliptak

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, sorry for the delay in answering this. I wasn't sure how to answer but I don't think you have messed anything up, it's just how it works out when you come back up to the neck edge.
> When you cast off the 10 stitches at the neck edge your feather yarn is level with about the 8th stitch you cast off. You have to pull the yarn over a couple of rows & then weave it down to the right spot like I have described before.
> I'm attaching a photo of the wrong side of my shawl. I have put an arrow where the yarn has been brought over there is a slightly bigger loop than on the regular stitches.


 Bonnie, I have to confess that I am having trouble with this step as well. When I go to weave the feather yarn per your instructions, I find that you can see the color on the right side of the shawl. Am I attempting to weave in the wrong spot?


----------



## julietinboots

I love your 2 feathers Normaedern. They look very nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Normaedern I love your colors! That is so pretty.


Normaedern said:


> Second feather completed. I have other projects on the go so I will have to come back to this as and when. I think you have done a great job, Bonnie. Your notes have made it so much easier. I have really enjoyed it. Thank you so much. This is a 5* workshop.


----------



## Bonnie7591

llliptak said:


> Bonnie, I have to confess that I am having trouble with this step as well. When I go to weave the feather yarn per your instructions, I find that you can see the color on the right side of the shawl. Am I attempting to weave in the wrong spot?


No, you are doing it right, it does show a little as you can see in the photo I will post shortly but when it's done it is so close to your neck you don't really notice it. I guess if it really bothers you you could cut the yarn at each feather but that's alot of ends to weave & I'm not sure it would look any better. If you do a single crochet round on the whole shawl at the end it will certainly cover it, if you crochet.
I read through the entire pattern yesterday to see if the designer gave any particular instructions regarding thus but it just says" weave the yarn down"


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, Norma.
> I'm glad the workshop has helped make the pattern easier to understand.


Thank you. It is down to a good teacher :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

julietinboots said:


> I love your 2 feathers Normaedern. They look very nice.


Thank you so much.


----------



## KittyChris

Normaedern said:


> Second feather completed. I have other projects on the go so I will have to come back to this as and when. I think you have done a great job, Bonnie. Your notes have made it so much easier. I have really enjoyed it. Thank you so much. This is a 5* workshop.


Looking good Norma! As is all the other pictures posted. I hope to be starting on this project today. I showed this to my sister and she wants one - and I have yet to knit anything for her, so looks like I have to do this. I will try to get a pic of the yarn I plan on using in a few minutes.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Normaedern I love your colors! That is so pretty.


Thank you but I do agree with you it is a very good workshop :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KittyChris said:


> Looking good Norma! As is all the other pictures posted. I hope to be starting on this project today. I showed this to my sister and she wants one - and I have yet to knit anything for her, so looks like I have to do this. I will try to get a pic of the yarn I plan on using in a few minutes.


I am enjoying knitting it so will be going back it to frequently. It is a really fun project :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

Theses are DK weight items from my stash and I am planning to use a size 7 (4.5 mm) needle. Solid colors are a nice merino and multi colors are JoJoLand Rythm. What do you think of this combination of colors? I don't have more than 1 skein of any color in DK. The JoJoLand is kind of long tweedy stripes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KittyChris said:


> Theses are DK weight items from my stash and I am planning to use a size 7 (4.5 mm) needle. Solid colors are a nice merino and multi colors are JoJoLand Rythm. What do you think of this combination of colors? I don't have more than 1 skein of any color in DK. The JoJoLand is kind of long tweedy stripes.


I have not seen one done without the background color being the same throughout so I'm not sure how it will look. I have seen several with multiple colors used for the feathers.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Designer here. I am glad to see that everyone is happy with what they are learning on this workshop! *Bonnie you are doing a great job!*

Once we get some scarves well underway, let me know and I will open a Parade of what is being and has been accomplished in this great class.

I am enjoying the color combinations. Great job ladies!!

Bonnie I wish I was there to have some of that fish! I remember fishing at Wakaw and eating the fish we caught each morning, that evening around the campfire. Loved that part of the world. Many happy memories of the cottage there. I will be back to morrow and if you need any help Bonnie, let me know by pm at any time. Shirley


----------



## lkb850

KittyChris, could you use those for the feathers and find a gold or some other color for the background? I think they would be pretty feathers.. maybe 3 or 4 of each solid color with the tweed ones seemingly scattered in among the solid ones


----------



## Julie1947

Ladies i love all what we are doing but i am going to pull out . It was a hard decision to make as i just got the hang of it ,I don't get very much ME time as i have a hubby who is %95 blind and he takes most of my spare time i will get back into a project that i can talk with him while i knit Thank you so much for all your help Bonnie i am keeping all my notes as one day i might have time to burn ,Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love these colors together. This ought to be quite stunning.


KittyChris said:


> Theses are DK weight items from my stash and I am planning to use a size 7 (4.5 mm) needle. Solid colors are a nice merino and multi colors are JoJoLand Rythm. What do you think of this combination of colors? I don't have more than 1 skein of any color in DK. The JoJoLand is kind of long tweedy stripes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie1947 said:


> Ladies i love all what we are doing but i am going to pull out . It was a hard decision to make as i just got the hang of it ,I don't get very much ME time as i have a hubby who is %95 blind and he takes most of my spare time i will get back into a project that i can talk with him while i knit Thank you so much for all your help Bonnie i am keeping all my notes as one day i might have time to burn ,Julie


Julie, if you get back to it after the workshop is closed you can still pm me if you run into problems.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was wondering how it would look if you did the background in a multicolored yarn and the feathers in a solid....that might be interesting too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not seen one done without the background color being the same throughout so I'm not sure how it will look. I have seen several with multiple colors used for the feathers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooooo....now I really like that idea KittyChris


lkb850 said:


> KittyChris, could you use those for the feathers and find a gold or some other color for the background? I think they would be pretty feathers.. maybe 3 or 4 of each solid color with the tweed ones seemingly scattered in among the solid ones


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> KittyChris, could you use those for the feathers and find a gold or some other color for the background? I think they would be pretty feathers.. maybe 3 or 4 of each solid color with the tweed ones seemingly scattered in among the solid ones


That sounds interesting, the possibilities are endless with this pattern


----------



## Normaedern

Chris, all of those suggestions would be good. I just wanted to say your combination is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## hettie

Lovely range of colours.

i am planning to do the same, but with different shades of orange & yellows, with the multi coloured background.

will be interested in your progress, let us have more pics, showing us how it looks.

many thanks.


----------



## hettie

Bonnie, you are a great source of inspiration, you have & are giving us so much encouragement, fun & hope.

I am longing to start mine soon.

Many , many thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Hi, all, I hope no one runs into any problems in the next few hrs as I have to be away. I'm going to a funeral this afternoon, an old neighbor & I have tickets to a concert this evening. I will check back when I get home. Probably about 11 pm. I hope this doesn't inconvenience anyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

hettie said:


> Lovely range of colours.
> 
> i am planning to do the same, but with different shades of orange & yellows, with the multi coloured background.
> 
> will be interested in your progress, let us have more pics, showing us how it looks.
> 
> many thanks.


I look forward to seeing what you create.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

I'm limping along, too much going on in my daily routine to work as I would like, but I have my click counter and I'm working away when I can. All the examples look wonderful, thank you again for doing this workshop, it's so very helpful!


----------



## BlueButterfly

I'm in.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Sorry I am so late joining. I had other obligations to meet. I will try to catch up. Have a lot of reading to do!


----------



## llliptak

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, you are doing it right, it does show a little as you can see in the photo I will post shortly but when it's done it is so close to your neck you don't really notice it. I guess if it really bothers you you could cut the yarn at each feather but that's alot of ends to weave & I'm not sure it would look any better. If you do a single crochet round on the whole shawl at the end it will certainly cover it, if you crochet.
> I read through the entire pattern yesterday to see if the designer gave any particular instructions regarding thus but it just says" weave the yarn down"


Thanks, Bonnie. That is exactly how mine looks so I am going to stick with what is working.


----------



## KJKnitCro

I just had to try knitting a feather while I'm waiting for some yarn for my shawl. I picked out two balls of Beehive Astra from my stash, and started. This one will eventually go to the frog pond.


----------



## grd3

Bonnie7591 said:


> Because some of you are struggling, I am going to add some more information, it may not help but maybe it will. As I worked the feather tonight I counted some more.
> Row 3 ends with 30 stitches unworked to the end of the feather
> Row 5 ends 25 stitches from end
> row 7 ends 20 stitches from end
> row 9 ends 15 stitches from end
> row 11 ends 10 stitches from end
> Row 13 ends 5 stitches from end.
> Row 55 knit to the end - should be 70 stitches
> 
> This may help you tell if you are "off track"
> 
> I hope I'm not adding to confusion.


I'm at row 15 and off by 2 stitches ending with 43 stitches instead of 45, will it matter if I keep going?


----------



## Bonnie7591

KJKnitCro said:


> I just had to try knitting a feather while I'm waiting for some yarn for my shawl. I picked out two balls of Beehive Astra from my stash, and started. This one will eventually go to the frog pond.


That looks great,


----------



## Bonnie7591

grd3 said:


> I'm at row 15 and off by 2 stitches ending with 43 stitches instead of 45, will it matter if I keep going?


I think in that place you should be OK to continue as long as the rest of the feather looks right. When you are done the rest of the feather rows as long as the feather looks symmetrical it should be fine. 
I would not try this in other parts of the pattern repeat or things could get 
" wonky". When you are done this feather, check the example at the beginning of the workshop for what it should look like with one repeat done, if it looks like that you will be fine.


----------



## debbie pataky

Where's the best place for wide variety of variegated yarn...our shops don't have much of a variety.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Where's the best place for wide variety of variegated yarn...our shops don't have much of a variety.


This is what I'm using, it comes in some very pretty colors & there is even a sparkle version.

http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html

Herrschners has a few too.
https://www.herrschners.ca/product.aspx?id=11091&pid=180597


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Nice choice, I'd think about that too for my next project!


----------



## debbie pataky

Thanks for the info.


----------



## grd3

Thanks Bonnie, I just went with it and it turned out fine, don't think anyone will notice a stitch or 2 out at the end of the feather, almost finished feather 2 and it has 4 stitches at the end lol, beginning to make sense now


----------



## Gweniepooh

I like this very much. I'm not a big fan of orange but that is very nice. May have to get some orange varigated myself.


KJKnitCro said:


> I just had to try knitting a feather while I'm waiting for some yarn for my shawl. I picked out two balls of Beehive Astra from my stash, and started. This one will eventually go to the frog pond.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Gweniepooh said:


> I like this very much. I'm not a big fan of orange but that is very nice. May have to get some orange varigated myself.


Thanks, Gwen. I would also not knit orange for myself. Some of my friends look really good in it, though. This particular yarn is also a lot of reds, a little off-white, yellow and pink. I use it for slipper socks. Since this is a trial run to work the pattern, it does not really matter. Just testing! Your post encourages me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I should have added this before too when someone asked about variegated yarns. It is the same weight as the Prism yarn & comes in beautiful colors too. I have seen it in Walmart, Fabricland & Michaels so it shouldn't be too hard to find.

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-unforgettable


----------



## kristen858

I'm in.


----------



## debbie pataky

I feel so dumb....I have literally ripped this thing apart so many times my yarn is starting to look it....but I am if nothing else, determined. 2:AM this morning and it's always the same spot...the 50 rows..I count and I am off my 2 or 3 stitches....every bloody time....well long story short...I finally figured out what I am doing wrong...when you wrap and turn I forget to slip it back to the needle it came off of and that is why my stitches or off. As my daughter would say DUNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Don't feel stupid I think more than one of us has probably done this as sometime in this process or another. Thank goodness we have help!! I'm still limping along, but my husband will be gone tomorrow, so perhaps I can focus on this and complete a few feathers!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Debbie Pataky, the best part of your learning curve is that you were able to figure out what was going on. Good for you! You have made progress.


----------



## Grannypeg

debbie pataky said:


> I feel so dumb....I have literally ripped this thing apart so many times my yarn is starting to look it....but I am if nothing else, determined. 2:AM this morning and it's always the same spot...the 50 rows..I count and I am off my 2 or 3 stitches....every bloody time....well long story short...I finally figured out what I am doing wrong...when you wrap and turn I forget to slip it back to the needle it came off of and that is why my stitches or off. As my daughter would say DUNNNNNNNNN


I am doing mine over for the fifth time - and really going to take my time now - and I'm a slow knitter to begin with.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Grannypeg said:


> I am doing mine over for the fifth time - and really going to take my time now - and I'm a slow knitter to begin with.


I'm with you, also a slow knitter. Just remind yourself, this is not a race!!! It's therapy for me. It's not really a good day until I've knit a bit. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> I feel so dumb....I have literally ripped this thing apart so many times my yarn is starting to look it....but I am if nothing else, determined. 2:AM this morning and it's always the same spot...the 50 rows..I count and I am off my 2 or 3 stitches....every bloody time....well long story short...I finally figured out what I am doing wrong...when you wrap and turn I forget to slip it back to the needle it came off of and that is why my stitches or off. As my daughter would say DUNNNNNNNNN


I'm glad you finally got it. Sometimes it just takes that ah-ha moment. Hopefully now you will be away.


----------



## debbie pataky

Thanks.....this one is it.....I am going to go so slow and careful it will make a turtle look like lightning.


----------



## colon4me

I know I'm a little late, but I want in, please.


----------



## Bonnie7591

colon4me said:


> I know I'm a little late, but I want in, please.


You can start anytime. Just read through the posts & you should hopefully find what you need . If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't feel bad debbie; just stick with it. At least you know where/why you kept messing up. I never did figure out what I was doing to mess up...LOL. And yes, I still seem to have to frog a row or two on every feather; just not paying attention I guess. But I have now finished 4 feathers....YAY!


debbie pataky said:


> I feel so dumb....I have literally ripped this thing apart so many times my yarn is starting to look it....but I am if nothing else, determined. 2:AM this morning and it's always the same spot...the 50 rows..I count and I am off my 2 or 3 stitches....every bloody time....well long story short...I finally figured out what I am doing wrong...when you wrap and turn I forget to slip it back to the needle it came off of and that is why my stitches or off. As my daughter would say DUNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gweniepooh

It took me 5x to get the first feather done Grannypeg.....almost 2 weeks to get 4 feathers....slow by surely we will finish. 


Grannypeg said:


> I am doing mine over for the fifth time - and really going to take my time now - and I'm a slow knitter to begin with.


----------



## debbie pataky

We will persevere.....and conquer this bird.


----------



## Grannypeg

I know we will all persevere. I will pick it up again this weekend. Don't have enough time during the week when I am working.


----------



## lkb850

I've just finished my 3rd feather but now I don't like the colors I have chosen. They are too dark. I already changed yarn because I thought yarn was too heavy. So its back to the start for me again! But with all this practice I have learned that this shawl isn't near as intimidating as I thought it would be. Thanks so much for the instructions, Bonnie.


----------



## Sockmouth

I'm having the same problem. Hate the yarns I've chosen. Working on third feather and can't bring myself to continue. I selected other yarn from my stash but now have to make sure there's enough to finish. Then it will be back to the beginning for me too. But at least I have mastered the pattern so it should be fun when I find the right yarns. Really appreciate you doing this workshop, Bonnie. I definitely would not have attempted it without your assistance!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm sorry to hear some are not liking the results with the yarns they are using. Both times I have used yarns that are a 3/4 weight & liked the results. I guess it depends on how you want to use your shawl, mine are both to be ponchos, if you want to use it more as a scarf, I think you would want to use lighter yarns but do more repeats.( I'm sure this makes some people shudder)
Colors are of course personal choice but the variegated yarns certainly look (IMHO) really good in the feathers.
I hope all will manage to finish a shawl from this workshop, rather than ending up with another UFO.
I'm looking forward to seeing what people make.


----------



## debbie pataky

I really want to try this in fingering or sock weight once I conquer the pattern and I want to experiment with lace weight.


----------



## Davena

QUESTION????? HI Bonnie, Thanks for putting this workshop together, and what a great job you are doing. I am working on my trial one and have done to row 16 Knit 3 purl 41.so far so good. Now to row 17 when I turn to go back the other way I have a knit stitch facing me , how do I do the double stitch here? or do I do one as I believe I do as I am turning..Hoping this makes sense Have to stop till I get some help, Thanks Davena


----------



## Bonnie7591

Davena said:


> QUESTION????? HI Bonnie, Thanks for putting this workshop together, and what a great job you are doing. I am working on my trial one and have done to row 16 Knit 3 purl 41.so far so good. Now to row 17 when I turn to go back the other way I have a knit stitch facing me , how do I do the double stitch here? or do I do one as I believe I do as I am turning..Hoping this makes sense Have to stop till I get some help, Thanks Davena


I think I confessed earlier that I didn't pick up the wraps when knitting this( I didn't know I was supposed to until I was doing another project.). I just pulled the wraps snug & they didn't show.
You Knit3, purl 41, then slip the next stitch & wrap it, slip the stitch back & then start knitting your 40 stitches.
I hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## debbie pataky

Has anybody got 4 or more feathers done they can post? Please


----------



## Davena

More help Please...oh...o.k. I have been working the double stitch as directed in the pattern I had to you tube to find out how to do it, but it is always been on a purl stitch with the yarn facing in the front to be able to pull the stitch to make it look like two . But can not do this with a knit stitch facing ,,that I know of... so what you are saying is I would slip the first stitch than do I bring the yarn to the front and around the needle , than put stitch back on needle ? than I have made two stitches out of one stitch back on left needle??so confused how do I proceed than ..do I knit the two stitches as one as this is my first stitch back on left needle. I am a visual learner...do you know of a you tube to watch or what this stitch is referred to and I will try to find a visual on it...sorry Bonnie, I am just missing something that is not clicking for me , but I know once I understand this I will be in the running again. first half was pretty easy once I learned her double stitch ...thank goodness for youtube and patient teachers like you...Davena


----------



## knitnshirl

To do the double stitch (also known as German short rows) on a knit, bring your yarn to the front and pull it up. Then take it over the needle to the back to knit your next stitch. You have to give it a little firmer pull to get your two legs to appear.

Here's a tutorial:





I'm doing mine with the double stitch...I like it better than the wrap and turn.


----------



## Davena

knitnshirl said:


> To do the double stitch (also known as German short rows) on a knit, bring your yarn to the front and pull it up. Then take it over the needle to the back to knit your next stitch. You have to give it a little firmer pull to get your two legs to appear.
> 
> Here's a tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing mine with the double stitch...I like it better than the wrap and turn.


THANK YOU so much great video . should be able to get off and running again. I knew if I could see it , I would be o.k. Again a great big thanks for your help....Kprs. are the best...and thanks for giving Bonnie some help in answering questions....Davena


----------



## knitnshirl

Bonnie, on the pattern it says to work a finish with the background yarn after the last feather. Noooo, I'm nowhere near that point yet, but I'm wondering if you have any recommendations for finishing.

We'll be travelling for the next few weeks and I need to make sure I have whatever supplies I'll need with me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

knitnshirl said:


> Bonnie, on the pattern it says to work a finish with the background yarn after the last feather. Noooo, I'm nowhere near that point yet, but I'm wondering if you have any recommendations for finishing.
> 
> We'll be travelling for the next few weeks and I need to make sure I have whatever supplies I'll need with me.


Do you crochet? The only " finish" I made was to single crochet around the whole shawl to make it a little more firm at the edges so the points block nicely.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Has anybody got 4 or more feathers done they can post? Please


I'll post a picture of what I have done in a little while.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I confessed earlier that I didn't pick up the wraps when knitting this( I didn't know I was supposed to until I was doing another project.). I just pulled the wraps snug & they didn't show.
> You Knit3, purl 41, then slip the next stitch & wrap it, slip the stitch back & then start knitting your 40 stitches.
> I hope this makes sense to you.


I posted this video of warp & turn on page 1


----------



## debbie pataky

Ok now I have finished row 70 have the 10 bond off at feather edge and 25 cast on neck edge, total 130. Now I start row 3 knit going toward feather k 95 changing to feather color after 2. Right?


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Ok now I have finished row 70 have the 10 bond off at feather edge and 25 cast on neck edge, total 130. Now I start row 3 knit going toward feather k 95 changing to feather color after 2. Right?


No, the 10 you bind off are at the neck & the cast on is at the feather edge, then go to Row 2


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Has anybody got 4 or more feathers done they can post? Please


Here is a photo of mine so far.


----------



## Bonnie7591

knitnshirl said:


> Bonnie, on the pattern it says to work a finish with the background yarn after the last feather. Noooo, I'm nowhere near that point yet, but I'm wondering if you have any recommendations for finishing.
> 
> We'll be travelling for the next few weeks and I need to make sure I have whatever supplies I'll need with me.


I know I mentioned it before but on the last feather you do, after Row ,29, knit back to the neck edge & cast off all stitches.


----------



## knitnshirl

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know I mentioned it before but on the last feather you do, after Row ,29, knit back to the neck edge & cast off all stitches.


Thanks Bonnie!

Doing the dreambird sure is a lesson in reading your knitting. I've tried to be precise about marking what row I'm on, but have had the sticky note fall off or have forgotten to mark off the row. Now I can just look at it and see what row I've done last. The farther I get, the less frogging I have to do. Great knitting adventure!


----------



## Davena

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know I mentioned it before but on the last feather you do, after Row ,29, knit back to the neck edge & cast off all stitches.


Bonnie I am confused, I knit a sample run and found that by the time I got to row 28 I believe I was going the wrong way with my knitting the feather. I find it easier to follow the sheet with odd number rows and even numbers listed...I think I know how this happenned. I must have skipped a row or something. Any ways I ripped it all out and I think I am ready to try with my yarn, Is there any way to know which row you are working on , an odd or even number when going towards the end that has the tail from beginning cast on is on ...I think this will help me ,Also on your comment above about casting off all the stitches ,,how many stitches is that? is it all the 130 stitches???and than do you start casting on new ones...I might have to wait till I get that far again...lol You must have patieance of steel.....thanks Davena.


----------



## ufoquilter

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is a photo of mine so far.


That is FANTASTIC!! I really like the way the feathers look. I guess I'll just have to do another one. Although, I think you wrote something about finishing this one? My screen name is ufoquilter but it could just as easily be ufoknitter. I like to start a new project, see what can be done to make it better, and start another new one. <sigh> Oh, well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Davena said:


> Bonnie I am confused, I knit a sample run and found that by the time I got to row 28 I believe I was going the wrong way with my knitting the feather. I find it easier to follow the sheet with odd number rows and even numbers listed...I think I know how this happenned. I must have skipped a row or something. Any ways I ripped it all out and I think I am ready to try with my yarn, Is there any way to know which row you are working on , an odd or even number when going towards the end that has the tail from beginning cast on is on ...I think this will help me ,Also on your comment above about casting off all the stitches ,,how many stitches is that? is it all the 130 stitches???and than do you start casting on new ones...I might have to wait till I get that far again...lol You must have patieance of steel.....thanks Davena.


The comment about casting off all stitches is for when you are completely finished the shawl, then you cast off all 130 stitches after row 29 just to get a nice finish on the shawl.

The tail from your cast on should be at the neck edge
On Row. 30, you cast off. 15 stitches at the feather edge.
After row 70, you are back at the neck edge, you cast off 10 stitches at the neck edge, then knit all the stitches to the end& cast on 25 stitches at the feather edge. From there you go to row 2


----------



## Davena

HURRAY!!!!!!U completed my first feather and I am ready to start my second feather. I actually think I understand what I am doing. I am making the smaller one to start with for my GDs so I will have lots of practise when I use my good yarn for mine. I am making the girls a variety of colours as they love rainbows. Hope they turn out o.k I also get to use up some of my leftover yarns this way. I would post a picture but have not accomplished that yet. DIL is on holidays this weak so I hope to get her to walk me through it....thanks for helping me Bonnie through this pattern. I cannot wait to see what everyones looks like. Do we have any idea how many people are making this ? Happy Knitting to all Davena


----------



## debbie pataky

I went back and looked....fixed it on to feather 2.


----------



## KittyChris

Davena said:


> Bonnie I am confused, I knit a sample run and found that by the time I got to row 28 I believe I was going the wrong way with my knitting the feather. I find it easier to follow the sheet with odd number rows and even numbers listed...I think I know how this happenned. I must have skipped a row or something. Any ways I ripped it all out and I think I am ready to try with my yarn, Is there any way to know which row you are working on , an odd or even number when going towards the end that has the tail from beginning cast on is on ...I think this will help me ,Also on your comment above about casting off all the stitches ,,how many stitches is that? is it all the 130 stitches???and than do you start casting on new ones...I might have to wait till I get that far again...lol You must have patieance of steel.....thanks Davena.


Here's what I am doing so that I don't loose track of where I am at is. On the DreamBird printed out page of lines 1 through 70 I am penciling a check mark next to each row that I have completed. I keep it right next to me and then when I move on to the next feather I will erase each check mark as I complete that row. I also have it marked at the top as stated earlier. The odd number column is right side and arrow down and even is wrong side and arrow up. That has helped tremendously, especially knitting that first feather. Oh and also the number of stitches that are left on your needle when you turn. 
It took me forever to get the first feather done as I slowly kept coming back and rereading pages to find notes. But I am now happily working the second feather and it seems already so much easier with all the notes in place on that 1 printed page.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm glad it's going well now.
This is one pattern that seems hard at first but it seems like once you " get it" it becomes much easier.


KittyChris said:


> Here's what I am doing so that I don't loose track of where I am at is. On the DreamBird printed out page of lines 1 through 70 I am penciling a check mark next to each row that I have completed. I keep it right next to me and then when I move on to the next feather I will erase each check mark as I complete that row. I also have it marked at the top as stated earlier. The odd number column is right side and arrow down and even is wrong side and arrow up. That has helped tremendously, especially knitting that first feather. Oh and also the number of stitches that are left on your needle when you turn.
> It took me forever to get the first feather done as I slowly kept coming back and rereading pages to find notes. But I am now happily working the second feather and it seems already so much easier with all the notes in place on that 1 printed page.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Davena said:


> HURRAY!!!!!!U completed my first feather and I am ready to start my second feather. I actually think I understand what I am doing. I am making the smaller one to start with for my GDs so I will have lots of practise when I use my good yarn for mine. I am making the girls a variety of colours as they love rainbows. Hope they turn out o.k I also get to use up some of my leftover yarns this way. I would post a picture but have not accomplished that yet. DIL is on holidays this weak so I hope to get her to walk me through it....thanks for helping me Bonnie through this pattern. I cannot wait to see what everyones looks like. Do we have any idea how many people are making this ? Happy Knitting to all Davena


Designer1234 has posted that there are 69 participants, I guess things are going well for most of them as we sure haven't heard from that many. I'm looking forward to seeing all the variations when they are done.
I'm glad you've got your first feather done, once you get a couple done it will feel easier.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> The comment about casting off all stitches is for when you are completely finished the shawl, then you cast off all 130 stitches after row 29 just to get a nice finish on the shawl.
> 
> The tail from your cast on should be at the neck edge
> On Row. 30, you cast off. 15 stitches at the feather edge.
> After row 70, you are back at the neck edge, you cast off 10 stitches at the neck edge, then knit all the stitches to the end& cast on 25 stitches at the feather edge. From there you go to row 2


I got to thinking last night after I posted this that depending on how you do your cast- on the tail might end up different. I cast on by making a slip knot loop & knitting on the stitches. I know some people use a long tail cast on. I have never done that but think the tail might end up at the opposite end. Can someone verify this? I don't want to lead anyone astray, this pattern causes enough confusion.


----------



## Grannypeg

I knit my stitches on so my end would be where I begin the pattern. What does that do for me? (on the right hand side)

Knowing that would help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> I knit my stitches on so my end would be where I begin the pattern. What does that do for me? (on the right hand side)
> 
> Knowing that would help.


Someone asked whether the " tail" would be at the neck edge or outside. She thought that might help her keep on track just in case she missed counting a row.

If you knit them on, the tail should be at the neck edge


----------



## debbie pataky

Ok case off 10 at neck edge knitted to end...cast on 25 and now I knit 125.row 2 wrong side yes


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Ok case off 10 at neck edge knitted to end...cast on 25 and now I knit 125.row 2 wrong side yes


Yes& You should be Near neck edge when done the 125 stitches.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

I'm trying to get some knitting in this mornig with my Husband gone, Mr. Distractionbut gads..he keeps calling with stuff! I'm going to work on it again, but I haven't finished one feather yet. Thanks for all the help though, reading the posts has really helped!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Patrice B-Z said:


> I'm trying to get some knitting in this mornig with my Husband gone, Mr. Distractionbut gads..he keeps calling with stuff! I'm going to work on it again, but I haven't finished one feather yet. Thanks for all the help though, reading the posts has really helped!


It's definitely not a quick knit & does take some concentration but you will get there


----------



## debbie pataky

Hooray....starting feather 2. Everything where it should be.....


----------



## KittyChris

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad it's going well now.
> This is one pattern that seems hard at first but it seems like once you " get it" it becomes much easier.


Thank you Bonnie for teaching this class!  :thumbup:


----------



## debbie pataky

Feather 2.....2 weeks....countless start-overs....questions, questions,questions.....I got it....Thank you Bonnie for doing this workshop...couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## Sockmouth

debbie pataky said:


> Feather 2.....2 weeks....countless start-overs....questions, questions,questions.....I got it....Thank you Bonnie for doing this workshop...couldn't have done it without your help.


Your dream bird is looking grand. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Gail DSouza

debbie pataky said:


> Feather 2.....2 weeks....countless start-overs....questions, questions,questions.....I got it....Thank you Bonnie for doing this workshop...couldn't have done it without your help.


Wow Debbie, looking good!
Love your color choice!


----------



## Normaedern

debbie pataky said:


> Feather 2.....2 weeks....countless start-overs....questions, questions,questions.....I got it....Thank you Bonnie for doing this workshop...couldn't have done it without your help.


That is lovely and so worth all the effort! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Pretty, love the "yarn bowl"!


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Feather 2.....2 weeks....countless start-overs....questions, questions,questions.....I got it....Thank you Bonnie for doing this workshop...couldn't have done it without your help.


Looking great, Debbie,


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got to thinking last night after I posted this that depending on how you do your cast- on the tail might end up different. I cast on by making a slip knot loop & knitting on the stitches. I know some people use a long tail cast on. I have never done that but think the tail might end up at the opposite end. Can someone verify this? I don't want to lead anyone astray, this pattern causes enough confusion.


Bonnie you're correct, the tail from the long tail cast on is at the opposite end for the cable and knit cast ons


----------



## Grannypeg

How many stitches should be on the left hand needle at the end of row 28???


----------



## debbie pataky

Starting 3.


----------



## KittyChris

Grannypeg said:


> How many stitches should be on the left hand needle at the end of row 28???


I believe I had 10 sts. left


----------



## KittyChris

2 feathers done. I believe for now that I will stick with my original game plan regarding colors.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Really lovely, I like all the colors you've chosen, can't wait to see it finished. Me, well I barely have one feather done..


----------



## KittyChris

Patrice B-Z said:


> Really lovely, I like all the colors you've chosen, can't wait to see it finished. Me, well I barely have one feather done..


Patrice, not enough time to knit? Or having problems? BTW, thanks for the compliment. I like these colors too.


----------



## Noreen

KittyChris said:


> 2 feathers done. I believe for now that I will stick with my original game plan regarding colors.


very pretty the way the colors are. I got the first feather done and then real life interfered LOL hopefully will get more done this week.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Finally got other things out of the way. And my yarn came. I'll start knitting as soon as this computer sleeps! I've been reading and watching. I like everything that I've seen shared so far. I also saw a completed one on "Pictures" today. I'll be back soon.


----------



## ballyfinnane

My yarn just arrived but I'm going to practice on some scrap yarn first as I have never done a double stitch. I have read thru all the suggestions and will put aside my other three projects to get this one going. I love seeing the photos. Hope to be able to post one of a feather or two once I get going. Thanks for waiting for some of us slowpokes. Life does get in the way often.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

KittyChris said:


> Patrice, not enough time to knit? Or having problems? BTW, thanks for the compliment. I like these colors too.


Not enough time, and it really upsets me as I'm so excited about this project. I wake up early to work on it and either my husband decides he needs to know why I'm up so early, or my dog Bell-La has to come sit on my lap and disturb my counting, ha! I'm hoping by the time I get this one done, that the next one will be a piece of cake, I plan on making one of these for each of my friends I've known since 7th grade.. yep 49 years!


----------



## Grannypeg

KittyChris said:


> I believe I had 10 sts. left


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> How many stitches should be on the left hand needle at the end of row 28???


You should have 10 stitches left until the neck edge, sorry for the delay, we were away for a few hours, it's my nieces birthday, we went out for lunch with my sisters family & to nieces hockey game, she's the goalie


----------



## Bonnie7591

KittyChris said:


> 2 feathers done. I believe for now that I will stick with my original game plan regarding colors.


That looks beautiful, great colors


----------



## KittyChris

Patrice B-Z said:


> Not enough time, and it really upsets me as I'm so excited about this project. I wake up early to work on it and either my husband decides he needs to know why I'm up so early, or my dog Bell-La has to come sit on my lap and disturb my counting, ha! I'm hoping by the time I get this one done, that the next one will be a piece of cake, I plan on making one of these for each of my friends I've known since 7th grade.. yep 49 years!


Oh sounds like you are going to be busy. Maybe Bell-La needs a special seat next to you on the sofa? A nice little blanket for her, some treats for when she's good. I'll tell you one thing, since I've been knitting in earnest lately (have 3 or 4 projects going) I just don't clean anymore, or rarely it seems. LOL. And I am single so I have no one to bother me about it...


----------



## KittyChris

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should have 10 stitches left until the neck edge, sorry for the delay, we were away for a few hours, it's my nieces birthday, we went out for lunch with my sisters family & to nieces hockey game, she's the goalie


YAY for girls playing hockey. Love that.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Oh phooey! I don't like the feel of my background yarn. It feels nice and soft in the skein, but on the needles it feels hard and stringy. I can't stand knitting it. I would love to "hit" a yarn store tomorrow, but it is a holiday here. Well, Tuesday it is! Another delay.


----------



## Normaedern

KittyChris said:


> 2 feathers done. I believe for now that I will stick with my original game plan regarding colors.


Great. The two feathers are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## castingstitches

I'm still struggling with the pattern. Nothing completed yet partly because I don't like the yarn I purchased for the feathers. Have to get different yarn. I have tried working on the first feather and the count never comes out right. I think I will still get this going and done maybe just later than everyone else. I have printed out most of the comments so hope to still do this. It is my first shawl.


----------



## dhopkins

I am about half way and it's going smoothly except for a few times I had to rip back because my stitch count was off. Here is a pic of my shawl so far.


----------



## Normaedern

That is a treat!


----------



## ufoquilter

dhopkins said:


> I am about half way and it's going smoothly except for a few times I had to rip back because my stitch count was off. Here is a pic of my shawl so far.


I'm not usually drawn to pink, but I really like your shawl! The light background with the dark feathers is striking. Great job!


----------



## KJKnitCro

dhopkins said:


> I am about half way and it's going smoothly except for a few times I had to rip back because my stitch count was off. Here is a pic of my shawl so far.


Your shawl is looking really nice. Such a nice variety of colours in your feathers. You are well on your way. Well done so far. It is so good to see the different colour combinations. It gives me ideas for a shawl for my good friend. I know now for me, to establish the feather colour first, and then the background.


----------



## senior gal

I am trying to find a copy(to re-print) of the chart shown as helpful by Denise Russart on a previous page.
Any information will be appreciated,getting up the nerve to start my Dreambird.


----------



## beadbunny1

I would love to join, I hope I,m not to late. Off to find some yarn!
Beadbunny1


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> I am about half way and it's going smoothly except for a few times I had to rip back because my stitch count was off. Here is a pic of my shawl so far.


Looks great, lovely colors


----------



## Bonnie7591

senior gal said:


> I am trying to find a copy(to re-print) of the chart shown as helpful by Denise Russart on a previous page.
> Any information will be appreciated,getting up the nerve to start my Dreambird.


I'm not sure what chart you are talking about. If you start reading frm the beginning, I have told what to add to the line by line page so you know where to place markers & what the count of the stitches left unworked shouod be. Did you read that?


----------



## senior gal

Thank you Bonnie,

Denise said she found her Chart the fastest
way to follow line by line.Just checking.


----------



## evabrunetti

pretty colors, what are the name of the yarns you are using?


----------



## KittyChris

Normaedern said:


> Great. The two feathers are lovely :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. I've only gotten a few more rows done, just up to cast on 25 for the next feather. I love everyone's DreamBirds! They are all stunning in whatever color pattern chosen.


----------



## Toby

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got to thinking last night after I posted this that depending on how you do your cast- on the tail might end up different. I cast on by making a slip knot loop & knitting on the stitches. I know some people use a long tail cast on. I have never done that but think the tail might end up at the opposite end. Can someone verify this? I don't want to lead anyone astray, this pattern causes enough confusion.


Bonnie, I think the yarn ends up at the neck end when, if doing the long tail cast on, you knit back a row and then start the pattern with row 2, e.g. k 125 sts. Seems to me this is what the designer recommended.


----------



## debbie pataky

I am starting feather 4....what I have learned...1. Markers are your friend....if in doubt put a marker. 2.Bonnie can turn a complicated pattern...break it down and let it make sense. 3.count...count...count. 5. Don't over think it. 6. If in doubt look through the post....more than likely someone had the same problem. Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> I am starting feather 4....what I have learned...1. Markers are your friend....if in doubt put a marker. 2.Bonnie can turn a complicated pattern...break it down and let it make sense. 3.count...count...count. 5. Don't over think it. 6. If in doubt look through the post....more than likely someone had the same problem. Thanks Bonnie


I'm glad its going well, I think once someone get through the first couple of feathers, it starts to make sense. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## debbie pataky

I want to try knitting baby pants.....I think they are called jumpers?&#128561; Does anyone know of a beginner pattern?


----------



## debbie pataky

I want to try knitting baby pants.....I think they are called jumpers?&#128561; Does anyone know of a beginner pattern?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 wrote:
I got to thinking last night after I posted this that depending on how you do your cast- on the tail might end up different. I cast on by making a slip knot loop & knitting on the stitches. I know some people use a long tail cast on. I have never done that but think the tail might end up at the opposite end. Can someone verify this? I don't want to lead anyone astray, this pattern causes enough confusion.

Darowil wrote:
Bonnie you're correct, the tail from the long tail cast on is at the opposite end for the cable and knit cast ons

Thanks, I didn't want to post any misleading info.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> I want to try knitting baby pants.....I think they are called jumpers?😱 Does anyone know of a beginner pattern?


I think you should put this out on the regular forum


----------



## debbie pataky

I know I messed up but don't know how to delete.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> I know I messed up but don't know how to delete.


No worries, Designer will remove it later.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

KittyChris said:


> Oh sounds like you are going to be busy. Maybe Bell-La needs a special seat next to you on the sofa? A nice little blanket for her, some treats for when she's good. I'll tell you one thing, since I've been knitting in earnest lately (have 3 or 4 projects going) I just don't clean anymore, or rarely it seems. LOL. And I am single so I have no one to bother me about it


Problem is I sit in a chair..and she has to be on my lap..spoiled little thing. I sit in my chair, and look at the dust, and finally I have to do something about it, as my husband isn't into crafts and is a clean freak, so he doesn't understand the calling of the yarn!


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> I got to thinking last night after I posted this that depending on how you do your cast- on the tail might end up different. I cast on by making a slip knot loop & knitting on the stitches. I know some people use a long tail cast on. I have never done that but think the tail might end up at the opposite end. Can someone verify this? I don't want to lead anyone astray, this pattern causes enough confusion.
> 
> Darowil wrote:
> Bonnie you're correct, the tail from the long tail cast on is at the opposite end for the cable and knit cast ons
> 
> Yes I used the long tail cast and knit my sts. on. The tail end of the yarn is on my left hand side.


----------



## Grannypeg

dhopkins said:


> I am about half way and it's going smoothly except for a few times I had to rip back because my stitch count was off. Here is a pic of my shawl so far.


That is beautiful.


----------



## castingstitches

I am going to start mine this weekend. Can't wait. I now have a yarn that I think will stand out and a better understanding of the pattern.


----------



## judybug52

My third attempt at the first feather. I have just finished row 29. I am now on row 30 and want to make sure before I start it. Row 30 I cast off 15 then knit 3, row 31 turn and knit to end (4 sts) Row 32 I do double stitch then knit 5 or do double stitch and knit 4 which then equals 5 stitches. I get mixed up here. I was following written instructions and page 16 until row 28. After that the written instructions are terrible. Very confusing. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

judybug52 said:


> My third attempt at the first feather. I have just finished row 29. I am now on row 30 and want to make sure before I start it. Row 30 I cast off 15 then knit 3, row 31 turn and knit to end (4 sts) Row 32 I do double stitch then knit 5 or do double stitch and knit 4 which then equals 5 stitches. I get mixed up here. I was following written instructions and page 16 until row 28. After that the written instructions are terrible. Very confusing. Thanks


Row 32 you knit 5, then wrap & turn
Row 33, you knit to the end again 5 stitches


----------



## KJKnitCro

I finally have a nice start to my shawl. I'm o glad I switched yarns. The cotton, though soft in the skein, felt hard in my hands. It would have seriously limited how much I could knit each day. I'll post a progress picture in a bit, just not today. 

Bonnie, I love all the extra "helps" and sample pictures you have posted to let us "see" the answers to our questions. In some cases, you just anticipated what we would need to know! A HUGE THANK YOU TO YOU. You are a fabulous teacher! No wonder Designer1234 asked you to teach this Workshop!! THANKS to you also, Designer1234 for getting this organized for us, and for keeping us on track!!!


----------



## Grannypeg

I will be back working on mine again this weekend - not enough time in the evenings when I am working. I am not pleased with my fifth attempt either, but I am going to finish the first feather and see how it looks and then perhaps start over again.


----------



## judybug52

Could someone tell me how many stitches on left needle after knitting the 100 stitches on row 42? Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

judybug52 said:


> Could someone tell me how many stitches on left needle after knitting the 100 stitches on row 42? Thanks


You should have 15 stitches left to the neck edge.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> I will be back working on mine again this weekend - not enough time in the evenings when I am working. I am not pleased with my fifth attempt either, but I am going to finish the first feather and see how it looks and then perhaps start over again.


Why are you not pleased? Is it something I can help with?.


----------



## judybug52

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should have 15 stitches left to the neck edge.


Great. Thanks


----------



## ballyfinnane

Am so terribly stuck. I've reknit the first feather 3 times and don't want to rip it out again. I am stuck on rows18-19. When I turn to do 19 I knit 40 but have many stitches left. Not the 9 given as a guide. Row 17 is perfect. Also, my quill looks rather wide, 2-3 rows of knit between the garters. Hope you can make it out in the photo. Oops! Apparently there is no way to include the photo in my reply. Thanks for some insight.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ballyfinnane said:


> Am so terribly stuck. I've reknit the first feather 3 times and don't want to rip it out again. I am stuck on rows18-19. When I turn to do 19 I knit 40 but have many stitches left. Not the 9 given as a guide. Row 17 is perfect. Also, my quill looks rather wide, 2-3 rows of knit between the garters. Hope you can make it out in the photo. Oops! Apparently there is no way to include the photo in my reply. Thanks for some insight.


Do you have 4 stitches left to the outside edge after row 17? If so, when you do Row 18 you knit 39 & purl 6= 45 stitches+ the 4 stitches left after row 17= 49 stitches to the outside edge, Row 19 you knit 40 so that is how you have 9 stitches left to the end.


----------



## ballyfinnane

After tinking back I'll try again. Thanks, Bonnie. I've been counting so much today that I found myself counting items of clothing as I moved them from the washer to the dryer! Had to get a grip.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> Why are you not pleased? Is it something I can help with?.


I think some of my wrap and turns are too loose and I also think
that when I wrap and turn at the end of purl stitches I should do
it as if I were still purling and turning back to a knitting row. I shall take a picture when I have finished the first feather - good practice anyway. BUT I shall accomplish this. :mrgreen:


----------



## judybug52

Happy dance got first feather done. Sure going to put life line in!


----------



## lkb850

I only had 12 stitches to the neck after the 100 stitches. Is there some way to fix this without ripping it out? I can't figure out where or how I lost the 3 stitches! Should there always be 130 stitches on each row? I am determined to figure this out!


----------



## lkb850

I only had 12 stitches to the neck after the 100 stitches. Is there some way to fix this without ripping it out? I can't figure out where or how I lost the 3 stitches! Should there always be 130 stitches on each row? I am determined to figure this out!


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> I only had 12 stitches to the neck after the 100 stitches. Is there some way to fix this without ripping it out? I can't figure out where or how I lost the 3 stitches! Should there always be 130 stitches on each row? I am determined to figure this out!


You could try going back 3 stitches so you have 15 stitches until the neck edge, then continue with the next row, otherwise the other rows will be out of whack. I'm not sure how you lost those 3 stitches, maybe just turned at the wrong spot at some point.
From rows 2 to 29 you should have 130 stitches, on row 30 you cast off 15 so you are down to 115 stitches from there to row 70.
After row 70 you are back at the neck edge & you cast off 10 stitches so you are now down to 105 stitches on your needle, you knit to the end & cast on 25, this brings you back to the 130 stitches.
I hope all of this makes sense.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

I can't tell you how much help it is to have these pages to look back on!! I finally finished my first feather. I'm at the end of row 70 and was confused why you would cast off 10 st at the neck edge, so I went back through all the posts to confirm.. Yes indeed I'm where I should be (neck edge) then "new row 1" cast off 10.. knitting towards the bottom.. Yeah. I'm off a stitch or two, will recount, and adjust ( I'm just not going to undo anything at this point!!) to make it work.
THank you all, and Bonnie for all the questions and answers that let me know I'm not the only one out there with questions, and that Bonnie is there to answer them for me too!! Yeahhh!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Patrice B-Z said:


> I can't tell you how much help it is to have these pages to look back on!! I finally finished my first feather. I'm at the end of row 70 and was confused why you would cast off 10 st at the neck edge, so I went back through all the posts to confirm.. Yes indeed I'm where I should be (neck edge) then "new row 1" cast off 10.. knitting towards the bottom.. Yeah. I'm off a stitch or two, will recount, and adjust ( I'm just not going to undo anything at this point!!) to make it work.
> THank you all, and Bonnie for all the questions and answers that let me know I'm not the only one out there with questions, and that Bonnie is there to answer them for me too!! Yeahhh!


I'm glad you got one repeat done, it seems once you get through it once it becomes a little easier.
Casting off 10 at the neck off sets each feather down by 10. So it is kind of a " spiral"


----------



## Bonnie7591

ballyfinnane said:


> Am so terribly stuck. I've reknit the first feather 3 times and don't want to rip it out again. I am stuck on rows18-19. When I turn to do 19 I knit 40 but have many stitches left. Not the 9 given as a guide. Row 17 is perfect. Also, my quill looks rather wide, 2-3 rows of knit between the garters. Hope you can make it out in the photo. Oops! Apparently there is no way to include the photo in my reply. Thanks for some insight.


You will get 3 rows of stockinette stitch in the center of you " quill" because of the purl 41 in row 16, I think this is supposed to look like THe shaft of the feather. As long as your feather is symmetrical it is probably fine
On Row 19 if you have " many " stitches left after the knit 40, I would suspect you are going the wrong way(toward the neck rather than the outside edge?)


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Thanks, that now makes sense.


----------



## lkb850

Thanks for the row counts Bonnie. I'm gonna add that to my "cheat sheet". I may have to take out the whole feather. I can't figure it out... I think I may have been off at the beginning. I think I have knit the whole shawl by the number of times I've frogged! LOL.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got one repeat done, it seems once you get through it once it becomes a little easier.
> Casting off 10 at the neck off sets each feather down by 10. So it is kind of a " spiral"


Wow! That is just lovely! I see what you mean. The picture really shows what you were explaining about the "taper/spiral".


----------



## Bonnie7591

I finally typed a sheet with all the notes & stitch counts on it. Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can, I will PM it to anyone who wants it, if not, I guess you will have to give me an email address to send to.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally typed a sheet with all the notes & stitch counts on it. Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can, I will PM it to anyone who wants it, if not, I guess you will have to give me an email address to send to.


I do not know if you can print a PM, but I would really like a copy. You are so very kind to do this.. It has been so helpful, and without your notes I would have given up on this project, I KNOW IT!!


----------



## Noreen

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally typed a sheet with all the notes & stitch counts on it. Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can, I will PM it to anyone who wants it, if not, I guess you will have to give me an email address to send to.


I would love a copy please and thank you


----------



## KJKnitCro

I guess I'm a little discouraged right now. I just frogged my work. There was a section along the "quill" where the stitches looked wonky. I think it is because my yarn is fairly thin for the needle size I'm using, a 5mm. My yarn is Mary Maxim Prism and Cascade 220 Sport. From another experience in making shawls, I know it needs to be knit on larger needles than is recommended for the yarn to get proper drape, but I'm just wondering. Is this the needle I should be using? Two sizes larger than usual?

I think the problem in the "quill" was the point at which I W + T. Maybe I'll need to pick up the wraps when I come to them later. The sheen of the yarn really makes the stitches stand out; one every 5 stitches in what looks like a row! I thought that now would be the time to make any changes in technique.


----------



## debbie pataky

Me too...Thanks Bonnie...I would like to compare to what I typed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I am not familiar with Cascade 220 sport but looked up the gauge & I think it is comparable to what I am using along with the Prism yarn & I am using 5 mm needles & it seems fine. One concern I would have is that the Prism is acrylic & when I looked up the Cascade 220, it says 100% wool, NOT superwash, are you not concerned if you try to wash this the wool may shrink & the acrylic will not leaving a mess? Maybe you are a professional at washing such Items but I know that darn Murphy gets in my laundry room from time to time & screws with my hang dry items.lol



KJKnitCro said:


> I guess I'm a little discouraged right now. I just frogged my work. There was a section along the "quill" where the stitches looked wonky. I think it is because my yarn is fairly thin for the needle size I'm using, a 5mm. My yarn is Mary Maxim Prism and Cascade 220 Sport. From another experience in making shawls, I know it needs to be knit on larger needles than is recommended for the yarn to get proper drape, but I'm just wondering. Is this the needle I should be using? Two sizes larger than usual?
> 
> I think the problem in the "quill" was the point at which I W + T. Maybe I'll need to pick up the wraps when I come to them later. The sheen of the yarn really makes the stitches stand out; one every 5 stitches in what looks like a row! I thought that now would be the time to make any changes in technique.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Bonnie7591 said:


> I am not familiar with Cascade 220 sport but looked up the gauge & I think it is comparable to what I am using along with the Prism yarn & I am using 5 mm needles & it seems fine. One concern I would have is that the Prism is acrylic & when I looked up the Cascade 220, it says 100% wool, NOT superwash, are you not concerned if you try to wash this the wool may shrink & the acrylic will not leaving a mess? Maybe you are a professional at washing such Items but I know that darn Murphy gets in my laundry room from time to time & screws with my hang dry items.lol


I know this will be a hand wash item, so no, I'm not worried about shrinking.I'll use a soaking solution from my LYS for all cleaning, then squeeze to remove excess water, first by hand, and then in a towel or two. No rinsing! NO WRINGING! There are no fairies or elves to do my laundry here, and Murphy is strictly forbidden!

My DH is gone for a few hours now, so perfect time to get my shawl cast on again. I'm feeling better now, after breakfast with our birthday girl. We shared a good MANY laughts around the table; sure lightens the spirit (heart and soul, too!).


----------



## daiseyduck

Yes, Bonnie I would like a PM. I am on the second feather, after frogging 5 times, but believe I am on count now. Thank you so much your notes have been a big help. Catherine


----------



## Peggy Beryl

I have decided to join in this project and would also like a PM of the stitch counts. I have printed PMs in the past so I know it works in my system. 

I have yarn and am trying to get started.


----------



## KittyChris

Bonnie, I just PM'd you to let you know that I would like a copy of your notes too. Thanks for all you are doing here. You're the best.


----------



## ballyfinnane

i would also love a copy of the notes. Thanks for the guidance!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Count me in for a copy of your notes, Bonnie. Thanks a heap.


----------



## llliptak

I would like a copy of the notes as well, please and thank you!


----------



## senior gal

Could you please PM the new list you have for
the Dreambird Shawl.I want to start it with all 
the help I can get . Thank you
I could not PM you. Because, no matter what I tried,
Bonnie or Designer 1234 it would not work.

bonnie'a KP address is exactly like this 

Bonnie7591

make sure you make it all one line and with a capital B. you can pm her there.


----------



## ballyfinnane

Thanks so much, Bonnie! I finished my first feather and on to number 2!


----------



## debbie pataky

Got a question any tips for a neater join where you add the new yarn after knitting two?


----------



## Bonnie7591

senior gal said:


> Could you please PM the new list you have for
> the Dreambird Shawl.I want to start it with all
> the help I can get . Thank you
> I could not PM you. Because, no matter what I tried,
> Bonnie or Designer 1234 it would not work.


I sent it, let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Got a question any tips for a neater join where you add the new yarn after knitting two?


I didn't cut my yarn, just wove it to where I needed it, & it doesn't look bad. 
I will get a photo shortly & post.


----------



## debbie pataky

Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorry, the post timed-out before I got the 2nd photo up.
The right sideshows ."dots" but if you sincpgle crochet aroundthe finishedmshawl they will be covered up. If you can't crochet, don't worry, they will be up against you neck & shouldn't be noticeable anyway.


----------



## Vermontknitster

I'm in, Hope I am not too late!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Vermontknitster said:


> I'm in, Hope I am not too late!


Never too late! My Dreambird is still quite small, but it's coming! Enjoy!


----------



## dhopkins

I would love a copy of your notes also. This have been a project that I really enjoy now. I'm planning on another in a few months but using a worsted yarn instead of the fingering like the pattern calls for. Thank you Bonnie for doing this workshop and for the time you have taken from your life to help us "get the hang" of this beautiful shawl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Vermontknitster said:


> I'm in, Hope I am not too late!


Never too late, even when the workshop is closed it will still be here & if there are questions not answered in the notes, I can always be contacted by PM
Just read from the beginning & hopefully you will be away.


----------



## Designer1234

bonnie I am on a mac and with my computer I can type the information you want sent onto a pm. then save it to my desk top. Or, You can post it on the workshop and each person can copy it or save it for themselves. you could try that. or make a word document copying the information and post the document here on the workshop. the students could click on the document and print it , or save it .


----------



## KJKnitCro

Here are my first three feathers. Lots of counting! I'm into this project now, and am enjoying it. Thanks for all the notes that you created for us, Bonnie. I have caught myself more than once, and corrected my mistake before I got too far.


----------



## Msellie

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally typed a sheet with all the notes & stitch counts on it. Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can, I will PM it to anyone who wants it, if not, I guess you will have to give me an email address to send to.


Thank you Bonnie. I would like a copy of your notes, please. I will pm you with my email address. 
After several starts and dips in the frog pond, I have completed the first feather. I believe I have my head wrapped around the pattern now.
Thanks again for all of the help and advice.
I will post a picture when I have completed a few more feathers.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Normaedern

KJKnitCro said:


> Here are my first three feathers. Lots of counting! I'm into this project now, and am enjoying it. Thanks for all the notes that you created for us, Bonnie. I have caught myself more than once, and corrected my mistake before I got too far.


Beautiful. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> bonnie I am on a mac and with my computer I can type the information you want sent onto a pm. then save it to my desk top. Or, You can post it on the workshop and each person can copy it or save it for themselves. you could try that. or make a word document copying the information and post the document here on the workshop. the students could click on the document and print it , or save it .


Shirley,
I didn't put my notes that I offered by PM on the workshop as I wanted to make sure everyone bought the pattern before I sent the notes, otherwise I could be in trouble for posting copyrighted material


----------



## Bonnie7591

KJKnitCro said:


> Here are my first three feathers. Lots of counting! I'm into this project now, and am enjoying it. Thanks for all the notes that you created for us, Bonnie. I have caught myself more than once, and corrected my mistake before I got too far.


That's looking great, love your colors.Now that you are that far & have the concept you should be off & running but this sure isn't a quick knit, is it?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Msellie said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I would like a copy of your notes, please. I will pm you with my email address.
> After several starts and dips in the frog pond, I have completed the first feather. I believe I have my head wrapped around the pattern now.
> Thanks again for all of the help and advice.
> I will post a picture when I have completed a few more feathers.
> Hugs and God bless.


I'm glad it's making sense now, it seems to be one of those patterns that once you "get it" it's really not difficult


----------



## KJKnitCro

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's looking great, love your colors.Now that you are that far & have the concept you should be off & running but this sure isn't a quick knit, is it?


One thing about this pattern is that a great deal of concentration is required. I need to be alone, mostly, quietly counting as I go. My husband likes to talk about what he is reading or watching on TV. That can really muddle me up. So I try to knit when he is away.


----------



## Grannypeg

KJKnitCro said:


> One thing about this pattern is that a great deal of concentration is required. I need to be alone, mostly, quietly counting as I go. My husband likes to talk about what he is reading or watching on TV. That can really muddle me up. So I try to knit when he is away.


Really? Thank goodness I have company. I have to say to hubby "Ok, now I am going to knit." Sometimes it works but most of the time it doesn't.


----------



## ballyfinnane

KJKnitCro,
Gorgeous color yarn you chose. I have taken this project to a little used room so I can concentrate. Poor hubby. He doesn't know the impact of his talking while I am silently counting.


----------



## debbie pataky

Ok I have completed 8 feathers and comfortable with the pattern....no mistakes the last 4 feathers....now I ready to use my good yarn I have the kid mohair and the light long variegated sock yarn....the original pattern calls for 3mm needles with this yarn. I got this yarn when I bought the pattern a couple of years back and it's been sitting ever since until you shed light on the pattern...so my question is should I use the 3mm needles? or go with the 8 I have been using.


----------



## lkb850

Yea! I just finished my 3rd pattern without an error! I discovered where my count was lost! It was on line 30 when I bound off 15, and k3. I was not counting the stitch on my needle from the last bind-off. So I put it in my notes to "knit 2 + Bind off stitch" to remind me NOT to knit 3! I am going to complete this shawl with solid colors, and then I got some "Amazing" yarn by Lion Brand to do one where the feathers look so gorgeous with their color changes.


----------



## kimh3338

i'm in


----------



## Patrice B-Z

KJKnitCro said:


> One thing about this pattern is that a great deal of concentration is required. I need to be alone, mostly, quietly counting as I go. My husband likes to talk about what he is reading or watching on TV. That can really muddle me up. So I try to knit when he is away.


I hear you on that one!! I'm now going on my 3rd feather, so it's a bit easier, but still, the quiet time is a joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Ok I have completed 8 feathers and comfortable with the pattern....no mistakes the last 4 feathers....now I ready to use my good yarn I have the kid mohair and the light long variegated sock yarn....the original pattern calls for 3mm needles with this yarn. I got this yarn when I bought the pattern a couple of years back and it's been sitting ever since until you shed light on the pattern...so my question is should I use the 3mm needles? or go with the 8 I have been using.


Are you talking US 8? That is a 4 mm, I think I would use that but it depends on the look you want. If you use a 3mm needle, it will be very tight & finely knit, with the 4 it will be a little looser. Your choice.


----------



## kimh3338

Hey 
I'm Kim, here needing help with the beautiful dreambird.


----------



## kimh3338

I'm Kim here for Dreambrid


----------



## dhopkins

Hi Kim and welcome. Have you read through the workshop from the beginning, Bonnie points out some useful tips and tricks to get you started. If you run into a problem someone from here will help if they can. Hope you enjoy the workshop


----------



## Bonnie7591

kimh3338 said:


> Hey
> I'm Kim, here needing help with the beautiful dreambird.


Hi, Kim, 
If you read from the beginning, hopefully all your questions will be answered. 
This is not difficult once you get the concept, just need to count, count, count.
I can't wait to see what you create


----------



## judybug52

I think I have it....four feathers done. Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Normaedern

That is very pretty. Brillant :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Davena

Hi judybug52, yoohoo congrats on a lovely job...and beautiful colours .. Now I think the trick is , once you get it, do not stop for any length of time,,,Lol,,, P.S. ask me how I know this........ Keep Warm Davena


----------



## Bonnie7591

judybug52 said:


> I think I have it....four feathers done. Thanks Bonnie.


Looks great!


----------



## KJKnitCro

I like your colours, judybug52! Looks like great knitting, too. Are you using Prism yarn from Mary Maxim, by any chance? That is my choice for the feathers.


----------



## judybug52

KJKnitCro said:


> I like your colours, judybug52! Looks like great knitting, too. Are you using Prism yarn from Mary Maxim, by any chance? That is my choice for the feathers.


Thanks. I am using Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable in Dragonfly. Never used it before and I guess it is ok. I just have to get used to it cause it kinda goes from thin to thicker, and gets kinda fuzzy at times. I do like the colors it comes in. Judy


----------



## KittyChris

judybug52 said:


> I think I have it....four feathers done. Thanks Bonnie.


That's gorgeous Judy.


----------



## Gail DSouza

judybug52 said:


> I think I have it....four feathers done. Thanks Bonnie.


That is beautiful ,Judy!
Love the colors!


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I'm in.


----------



## deborah337

Here's my rough draft, not blocked yet. Done in worsted weight yarn. Some errors, but now I understand the pattern.


----------



## deborah337

Sorry, here it is.


----------



## deborah337

Sorry, here it is.


----------



## Normaedern

deborah337 said:


> Sorry, here it is.


Gorgeous! Love your colours :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

deborah337 said:


> Sorry, here it is.


That is beautiful!!
It's not complete, is it?
I thought it has to have about 22 feathers?


----------



## deborah337

This is my practice one with cheaper yarn. Just worked until i ran out of yarn. I will make another one when I find yarn I like. Thanks


----------



## Gail DSouza

deborah337 said:


> This is my practice one with cheaper yarn. Just worked until i ran out of yarn. I will make another one when I find yarn I like. Thanks


Oh ok!
It is really beautiful!


----------



## Msellie

deborah337 said:


> Sorry, here it is.


Lovely!!! Good job. I hope mine turns out as well.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Grannypeg

deborah337 said:


> Sorry, here it is.


It's beautiful. I love the colours.


----------



## debbie pataky

Great job...love the colors.....&#128518;


----------



## KJKnitCro

Your Dreambird is lovely. The colours are great. I would wear that! What yarn did you use for the feathers? It seems like a lengthy colour change.


----------



## Colorgal

deborah337 said:


> Here's my rough draft, not blocked yet. Done in worsted weight yarn. Some errors, but now I understand the pattern.


Great Job and lovely colors. I am trying to do my mine in Tans but not sure I like it. When I get further along I will post a picture


----------



## KJKnitCro

Bonnie, there will come a time when I will need to join the feather yarn to a new ball. The Mary Maxim Prism is somewhat like roving, so how do you join that, or is it better to run out at the end of a feather and start a new ball at the beginning of the next one?


----------



## Bonnie7591

deborah337 said:


> Sorry, here it is.


It looks great, such beautiful colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KJKnitCro said:


> Bonnie, there will come a time when I will need to join the feather yarn to a new ball. The Mary Maxim Prism is somewhat like roving, so how do you join that, or is it better to run out at the end of a feather and start a new ball at the beginning of the next one?


I changed color before I started a new feather, I thought that was easiest & least likely to show.


----------



## Noreen

deborah337 said:


> Sorry, here it is.


beautiful Dreambird my favorite colors too


----------



## deborah337

KJKnitCro said:


> Your Dreambird is lovely. The colours are great. I would wear that! What yarn did you use for the feathers? It seems like a lengthy colour change.


Thanks, the feathers are Lion Brand Amazing. Don't remember the name of the color.


----------



## ballyfinnane

deborah337 said:


> This is my practice one with cheaper yarn. Just worked until i ran out of yarn. I will make another one when I find yarn I like. Thanks


Your colour choice is lovely with your practice piece. I did have a blocking question. I am using a wool in sock weight. I plan on blocking it if I ever finish it, to stretch it out a little bit and to "set" the stitches. Is anyone else planning on blocking theirs? 
3 feathers down. Starting to really enjoy the pattern now. Thanks Bonnie, for being there and getting us involved in this crazy but eye catching project.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ballyfinnane said:


> Your colour choice is lovely with your practice piece. I did have a blocking question. I am using a wool in sock weight. I plan on blocking it if I ever finish it, to stretch it out a little bit and to "set" the stitches. Is anyone else planning on blocking theirs?
> 3 feathers down. Starting to really enjoy the pattern now. Thanks Bonnie, for being there and getting us involved in this crazy but eye catching project.


I "blocked" my first one as much as you can acrylic just to make the points lay flat & will do this one too.
I'm afraid to go ahead & finish it in case anyone has questions that I will need to knit to a certain point & photograph again but I would like to finish it up soon. I can't stand having WIPs hanging about.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I "blocked" my first one as much as you can acrylic just to make the points lay flat & will do this one too.
> I'm afraid to go ahead & finish it in case anyone has questions that I will need to knit to a certain point & photograph again but I would like to finish it up soon. I can't stand having WIPs hanging about.


Bonnie, are you doing 22 feathers?


----------



## lkb850

deborah337 said:


> Thanks, the feathers are Lion Brand Amazing. Don't remember the name of the color.


Deborah, how many skeins did you use to get 8 feathers? I bought 6 skeins of Amazing last week, and I am hoping that it will be enough for 23 feathers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gail DSouza said:


> Bonnie, are you doing 22 feathers?


Probably not, I'm planning to make it into a poncho so I won't need as much overlap as for a shawl, I'm thinking 18 or thereabouts. I'll keep measuring as I go.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Probably not, I'm planning to make it into a poncho so I won't need as much overlap as for a shawl, I'm thinking 18 or thereabouts. I'll keep measuring as I go.


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## julietinboots

That looks great Judybug

It's been several days since I've kept up with things here or knitted. Along with so many I've had the upper respiratory junk but go to feeling better and made some progress on my dreambird. It is not perfect but I'm getting better with each feather.


----------



## dhopkins

Getting good at this shawl here's my progress pic


----------



## Gail DSouza

dhopkins said:


> Getting good at this shawl here's my progress pic


That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## debbie pataky

Beautiful&#128525;


----------



## Msellie

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Normaedern

dhopkins said:


> Getting good at this shawl here's my progress pic


That is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## ballyfinnane

Way to go. Beatiful!!


----------



## judybug52

julietinboots said:


> That looks great Judybug
> 
> It's been several days since I've kept up with things here or knitted. Along with so many I've had the upper respiratory junk but go to feeling better and made some progress on my dreambird. It is not perfect but I'm getting better with each feather.


Thanks. Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I to have been down for few days. Going to try and knit some today. Glad to hear you are staying with it. We will get it done! 
The dream birds showing up are all looking so nice. I am enjoying seeing them. Good work all. Judy


----------



## Bonnie7591

julietinboots said:


> That looks great Judybug
> 
> It's been several days since I've kept up with things here or knitted. Along with so many I've had the upper respiratory junk but go to feeling better and made some progress on my dreambird. It is not perfect but I'm getting better with each feather.


I'm glad you are feeling better, this has sure been a winter for nasty bugs, don't over do it as it seems to relapse, at least in my part of the world. 
I'm glad you are getting the hang of the shawl, it seems to get easier after a few feathers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> Getting good at this shawl here's my progress pic


That's looking great. Your feather yarn sure has lovely color variations


----------



## llliptak

Bonnie - when you start to complete your dreambird, would you please share with us what technique you use to "block" your acrylic yarn and how you make a poncho? Would love to see a picture of someone wearing the poncho so I could get an idea of how it drapes. Thanks!


----------



## Msellie

Yes Bonnie, I, too, would like to know how to do a poncho.
Thanks.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Bonnie7591

llliptak said:


> Bonnie - when you start to complete your dreambird, would you please share with us what technique you use to "block" your acrylic yarn and how you make a poncho? Would love to see a picture of someone wearing the poncho so I could get an idea of how it drapes. Thanks!


I'm no expert at blocking. I just dampen it & pull it out to the way I want it to look. I will get one of the GKs to model the smaller poncho next time they are out. It is meant for my GD but is too big so may put it on my GS, I'm sure he will be thrilled :roll:


----------



## ccmjwb

Wow, so pretty! Hope everyone is getting over or totally avoiding the crud going around, nasty stuff. I'd also like to see a poncho. Bonnie, I think you said you were using Simply Soft which is what I'm using too and it just seems heavy or something, I'm not sure how to say it, for a shawl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ccmjwb said:


> Wow, so pretty! Hope everyone is getting over or totally avoiding the crud going around, nasty stuff. I'd also like to see a poncho. Bonnie, I think you said you were using Simply Soft which is what I'm using too and it just seems heavy or something, I'm not sure how to say it, for a shawl.


Yes, I was thinking by the time it's big enough to cover me , it will be heavy but hopefully it will look OK & the " heavy" will just make it warm


----------



## ccmjwb

Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


----------



## Gail DSouza

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


I think that is lovely!!
I have not yet seen a Dreambird that is not so!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


It looks great, if the counts are off, it sure doesn't show. Love the Colors!


----------



## ballyfinnane

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


Gorgeous Dreambird. I love the colors. I am jealous of how far you 've progressed. Now back to ripping out my 4th feather. I ended up with two points. Argh! Thought I was on a roll.


----------



## Noreen

dhopkins said:


> Getting good at this shawl here's my progress pic


absolutely gorgeous, wish I could find some time to work on mine, just got a start on the 2nd feather


----------



## Noreen

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


beautiful colors, can't tell the counts were off


----------



## judybug52

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


I think it is lovely! I like the feather colors.


----------



## Normaedern

Your Dreambird is lovely. It would be a pity if it did not see the light of day.


----------



## castingstitches

I finally have one feather done. It's taken me a while just because I didn't have the right yarn (still don't know if I'm that crazy about the color), am just working on the triangle. Since I've frogged about 5 times I now really understand at least the feather and I assume the rest. Will try to post a picture later on. I got stuck on row 29 and had to lay it aside and look at it the following morning. Understood it then. Thank you for all the notes, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591

castingstitches said:


> I finally have one feather done. It's taken me a while just because I didn't have the right yarn (still don't know if I'm that crazy about the color), am just working on the triangle. Since I've frogged about 5 times I now really understand at least the feather and I assume the rest. Will try to post a picture later on. I got stuck on row 29 and had to lay it aside and look at it the following morning. Understood it then. Thank you for all the notes, etc.


I'm glad you've got this far, now that you have one done it should become easier (I hope)& quicker.


----------



## castingstitches

I'm sure it will too. I just hated the first feather yarn I had but did "practice" on it. I am doing a black background and the yarn was just too dark. Thanks for all you information again. I am going to put in a safety line in when I get home from work.


----------



## dixygrl

Please count me in to follow along in the Dream Bird KAL. Thank you. Deborah


----------



## julietinboots

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


It looks great. I hope to get that far some day.


----------



## llliptak

ccmjwb said:


> Wow, so pretty! Hope everyone is getting over or totally avoiding the crud going around, nasty stuff. I'd also like to see a poncho. Bonnie, I think you said you were using Simply Soft which is what I'm using too and it just seems heavy or something, I'm not sure how to say it, for a shawl.


I, too, am using Simply Soft and I agree that there is "something" about this yarn that is leaving me skeptical about the weight and the drape. Don't get me wrong, I love the colors and the feel for an acrylic yarn. It's just that the "body" seems off for the feathers. Hoping that a poncho might me a clever finish!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Bonnie, here are the photos of my dreambird that I turned into poncho. I didn't have enough wool to do many feathers. I added some beads to the centre of feathers and added a n icord and flower.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Bonnie, here are the photos of my dreambird that I turned into poncho. I didn't have enough wool to do many feathers. I added some beads to the centre of feathers and added a n icord and flower.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## ballyfinnane

WOW! Very clever adding beads and icord. Love the colors, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Bonnie, here are the photos of my dreambird that I turned into poncho. I didn't have enough wool to do many feathers. I added some beads to the centre of feathers and added a n icord and flower.


Thanks for posting, it's so beautiful.


----------



## KJKnitCro

I sure have enjoyed seeing the shawls that are completed or are near completion. Every one is gorgeous! What beautiful colours you all have found to work with!! 

I'm on my way, but not quickly. I've done my share of frogging and tinking. The moment I get cocky, I miss-count. So, it's back to counting every stitch. I've started the 7th feather. It was great to do the Russian join on the background yarn, which is wool. There is such a smooth transition from one ball to the next.


----------



## llliptak

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Bonnie, here are the photos of my dreambird that I turned into poncho. I didn't have enough wool to do many feathers. I added some beads to the centre of feathers and added a n icord and flower.


This is beautiful! Is the knitting sewn onto the purple base?


----------



## Cashmeregma

ccmjwb said:


> Gotcha! It will definitely be warm. Here's mine so far, I got off on the counts quite a few times but hate the feather yarn so much I figured this would never see the light of day - a practice knit so to speak.


It is absolutely gorgeous. I certainly would wear it.


----------



## PurpleFi

llliptak said:


> This is beautiful! Is the knitting sewn onto the purple base?


It is attached round the neck anf just part way down the fronts so ot can move independently of the poncho.


----------



## ccmjwb

LOVE the beads, just beautiful!


----------



## lkb850

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Bonnie, here are the photos of my dreambird that I turned into poncho. I didn't have enough wool to do many feathers. I added some beads to the centre of feathers and added a n icord and flower.


PurpleFi, how did you attach the beads or did you knit them into the design? it is really pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi

lkb850 said:


> PurpleFi, how did you attach the beads or did you knit them into the design? it is really pretty.


The beads were attached using the crochet hook method as l knitted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I know I'm late but my yarn has arrived and I just need to get the background yarn, so should be started soon. I'll make it just on time for the end, but know the workshop will remain on here thank goodness.

Purple, love the poncho Dreambird. Thank you for posting. Perhaps I wil pick up some beads when I am looking for the background yarn. I've not done beads but if I remember correctly, you have a workshop on here on how to do beads, so I can do two workshops at once.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I'm late but my yarn has arrived and I just need to get the background yarn, so should be started soon. I'll make it just on time for the end, but know the workshop will remain on here thank goodness.
> 
> Purple, love the poncho Dreambird. Thank you for posting. Perhaps I wil pick up some beads when I am looking for the background yarn. I've not done beads but if I remember correctly, you have a workshop on here on how to do beads, so I can do two workshops at once.


That's going to be so pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I'm late but my yarn has arrived and I just need to get the background yarn, so should be started soon. I'll make it just on time for the end, but know the workshop will remain on here thank goodness.
> 
> Purple, love the poncho Dreambird. Thank you for posting. Perhaps I wil pick up some beads when I am looking for the background yarn. I've not done beads but if I remember correctly, you have a workshop on here on how to do beads, so I can do two workshops at once.


Lovely wool and well done for remembering the basic beading workshop, you are right the crochet hook technique is explained there. xx


----------



## dhopkins

Finished my dreambird last night


----------



## ccmjwb

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


Great job! Wear it with pride!


----------



## Normaedern

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


Brilliant. A lovely knit :thumbup:


----------



## Davena

Hi dhopkins,Your dreambird is lovely, I have a GD who would love it. Pink is her favorite colour. Nice to see the colours people are doing. Mine is at a standstill right now. Just doing a practice one for now. Cant wait to get my yarns for good one. You did a great job.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


Looks great!


----------



## ballyfinnane

Awesome!! Enjoy showing it off. It's gorgeous.


----------



## iluvcabernet

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Msellie

Lovely and beautifully done.


----------



## Grannypeg

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


That is so beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


Beautiful. I love the colour changes. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## evabrunetti

i love it


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I'm late but my yarn has arrived and I just need to get the background yarn, so should be started soon. I'll make it just on time for the end, but know the workshop will remain on here thank goodness.
> 
> Purple, love the poncho Dreambird. Thank you for posting. Perhaps I wil pick up some beads when I am looking for the background yarn. I've not done beads but if I remember correctly, you have a workshop on here on how to do beads, so I can do two workshops at once.


Lovely yarn :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I'm late but my yarn has arrived and I just need to get the background yarn, so should be started soon. I'll make it just on time for the end, but know the workshop will remain on here thank goodness.
> 
> Purple, love the poncho Dreambird. Thank you for posting. Perhaps I wil pick up some beads when I am looking for the background yarn. I've not done beads but if I remember correctly, you have a workshop on here on how to do beads, so I can do two workshops at once.


I like all those colours. You are brave to combine 2 workshops! I'm sure your shawl will be extra stunning with beads for added detail and design!


----------



## KJKnitCro

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


Your Dreambird is so lovely, dhopkins! I'm sure you will enjoy using it. Watch that no one snatches it off your back!!


----------



## Colorgal

Mine looks very dull using cream, tan and a variegated of soft brown colors called cappuccino. I will keep going to see if I like it.


----------



## julietinboots

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


Wow! Congratulations on a job well done. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Colorgal said:


> Mine looks very dull using cream, tan and a variegated of soft brown colors called cappuccino. I will keep going to see if I like it.


But if those are colours that you enjoy wearing, it will be a lovely accessory for your clothes. Or, maybe you can include another colour in the quill on random feathers that will brighten and add intrest.

I would love to see a picture of what you have so far.


----------



## Noreen

dhopkins said:


> Finished my dreambird last night


love your colors, it is gorgeous, great job you did


----------



## hettie

Dear Bonnie. 

Are you still sending your notes & charts, I have noted your comments re buying the pattern.

i bought the pattern, when it was first produced, so hopefully I am eligible to have your chart.
i am so looking forward to starting this project, having failed many times before, but need every help, that you can give me,.

you are a splendid & very patient teacher. Please could you PM me.
Thanks


----------



## KittyChris

Colorgal said:


> Mine looks very dull using cream, tan and a variegated of soft brown colors called cappuccino. I will keep going to see if I like it.


Color gal, just because you are using a monochromatic color scheme does not mean it will be dull. I happen to enjoy wearing those shades and I am sure that it will be stunning when completed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Colorgal said:


> Mine looks very dull using cream, tan and a variegated of soft brown colors called cappuccino. I will keep going to see if I like it.


Yours may not be bright & beautiful like a peacock but it sounds like a beautiful combination of colors. I bet it turns out lovely. Please post a picture.


----------



## Bonnie7591

hettie said:


> Dear Bonnie.
> 
> Are you still sending your notes & charts, I have noted your comments re buying the pattern.
> 
> i bought the pattern, when it was first produced, so hopefully I am eligible to have your chart.
> i am so looking forward to starting this project, having failed many times before, but need every help, that you can give me,.
> 
> you are a splendid & very patient teacher. Please could you PM me.
> Thanks


Sent by PM, hope you find it helpful


----------



## hettie

thank you very much. It was very kind of you to send it so quickly.

hettie


----------



## Colorgal

KJKnitCro said:


> But if those are colours that you enjoy wearing, it will be a lovely accessory for your clothes. Or, maybe you can include another colour in the quill on random feathers that will brighten and add intrest.
> 
> I would love to see a picture of what you have so far.


I was trying to take a picture and just thought the battery in the camera needed to be charged, but now it still isn't working, Drat, snap and other 4 letter words.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Colorgal said:


> I was trying to take a picture and just thought the battery in the camera needed to be charged, but now it still isn't working, Drat, snap and other 4 letter words.


Whenever you can will be fine!


----------



## knitnshirl

With traveling, I've had lots of time to knit, so here are my two completed Dreambirds. Neither are blocked, but I used a just-invented technique on the fingering weight one...I call it stone blocking  The points wouldn't stay down in the breeze so I weighted them down with stones.

The first is worsted weight yarn. The feathers are done using Bernat Mosaic. Background is brown.

The second is fingering and lace weight. Background is Pagewood Farm Willow Creek and feathers are two different yarns alternating - Rowan Kidsilk Haze and KnitPicks fingering merino and silk (hand-dyed).

These were so much fun to knit, I just might start another one. Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## ccmjwb

So pretty! And so quick. Both are beautiful. See colorgal brown isn't boring.


----------



## Noreen

knitnshirl said:


> The first is worsted weight yarn. The feathers are done using Bernat Mosaic. Background is brown.
> 
> The second is fingering and lace weight. Background is Pagewood Farm Willow Creek and feathers are two different yarns alternating - Rowan Kidsilk Haze and KnitPicks fingering merino and silk (hand-dyed).
> 
> These were so much fun to knit, I just might start another one. Thank you, Bonnie!


Your dreambirds are so gorgeous I am just speaachless


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! You've really been busy, both are beautiful.


knitnshirl said:


> With traveling, I've had lots of time to knit, so here are my two completed Dreambirds. Neither are blocked, but I used a just-invented technique on the fingering weight one...I call it stone blocking  The points wouldn't stay down in the breeze so I weighted them down with stones.
> 
> The first is worsted weight yarn. The feathers are done using Bernat Mosaic. Background is brown.
> 
> The second is fingering and lace weight. Background is Pagewood Farm Willow Creek and feathers are two different yarns alternating - Rowan Kidsilk Haze and KnitPicks fingering merino and silk (hand-dyed).
> 
> These were so much fun to knit, I just might start another one. Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Grannypeg

knitnshirl said:


> With traveling, I've had lots of time to knit, so here are my two completed Dreambirds. Neither are blocked, but I used a just-invented technique on the fingering weight one...I call it stone blocking  The points wouldn't stay down in the breeze so I weighted them down with stones.
> 
> The first is worsted weight yarn. The feathers are done using Bernat Mosaic. Background is brown.
> 
> The second is fingering and lace weight. Background is Pagewood Farm Willow Creek and feathers are two different yarns alternating - Rowan Kidsilk Haze and KnitPicks fingering merino and silk (hand-dyed).
> 
> These were so much fun to knit, I just might start another one. Thank you, Bonnie!


Those dreambird scarves/shawls are gorgeous.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Your dreambirds are fabulous, knitnshirl! You have made good use of your travel time.Both colourways are very pleasing.


----------



## Normaedern

Shirley, those are beautiful. So different from one another but equal in loveliness! I love your stone blocking :thumbup:


----------



## ballyfinnane

Both are fantastic! Congratulations. I've completed 7 feathers and am on a roll. Finally!


----------



## llliptak

Very pretty!


----------



## Grannypeg

Good thing you cannot hear me. Can you sense how browned off I am.. I am now starting over for the fourth time this weekend. Someone (DH) just won't be quiet. I'm off to find the duck tape.


----------



## ufoquilter

Grannypeg said:


> Good thing you cannot hear me. Can you sense how browned off I am.. I am now starting over for the fourth time this weekend. Someone (DH) just won't be quiet. I'm off to find the duck tape.


Oh, my! I hope he doesn't have a beard or moustache!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Someone wanted to see how the poncho draped in acrylic. It is way too big for my GD so looks a little goofy but I think it drapes well.


----------



## Noreen

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone wanted to see how the poncho draped in acrylic. It is way too big for my GD so looks a little goofy but I think it drapes well.


Your grand daughter is a cutey. Poncho looks great, thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Normaedern

Noreen said:


> Your grand daughter is a cutey. Poncho looks great, thanks for posting the picture.


I totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

Normaedern said:


> I totally agree :thumbup:


Ditto!!!


----------



## ccmjwb

What a sweetie! Oh -nice poncho too.


----------



## Davena

What a beautiful little model, Bonnie. Your dreambird is gorgeous also... All of the dreambirds posted have been absoulutely breathtaking . I have had to put mine on hold as my DIL sister is getting married and she asked if I could crochet the Double Wedding ring afhghan for her ... so of course I said YES..... I hated having to stop as I was finally in the swing of it , but I believe with your notes and a better understanding of how it works I hopefully will have no real problems picking it back up... I do plan on working on it a little in between just to give me a break of doing the same thing over and over. Cheers Davena


----------



## hettie

That looks stunning.
I am sure that you have already told us, but what weight of yarn, also needle size did you use?

I am longing to start mine, but my friends keep producing grandchildren, so busy with little things.

Again, a huge thanks for all your help & enthusiasm, to get & keep us motivated, the results from everyone are wonderful & outstanding.

My best wishes.
Hettie


----------



## Bonnie7591

hettie said:


> That looks stunning.
> I am sure that you have already told us, but what weight of yarn, also needle size did you use?
> 
> I am longing to start mine, but my friends keep producing grandchildren, so busy with little things.
> 
> Again, a huge thanks for all your help & enthusiasm, to get & keep us motivated, the results from everyone are wonderful & outstanding.
> 
> My best wishes.
> Hettie


That one was made with Patons Canadiana which is a #4 weight


----------



## Bonnie7591

Davena said:


> What a beautiful little model, Bonnie. Your dreambird is gorgeous also... All of the dreambirds posted have been absoulutely breathtaking . I have had to put mine on hold as my DIL sister is getting married and she asked if I could crochet the Double Wedding ring afhghan for her ... so of course I said YES..... I hated having to stop as I was finally in the swing of it , but I believe with your notes and a better understanding of how it works I hopefully will have no real problems picking it back up... I do plan on working on it a little in between just to give me a break of doing the same thing over and over. Cheers Davena


If you set it aside & run into trouble later, you can always PM me if the workshop is closed.


----------



## KittyChris

Knitnshirl, love your DreamBirds. You are indeed busy. 

I have put my shawl on hold so that I can finish up a couple of lace projects. I did order more yarn, but there is no more of the very dark purple that I started off with for the back ground. When I pick it back up again I will determine how to handle. Hope it will be soon.


----------



## Davena

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you set it aside & run into trouble later, you can always PM me if the workshop is closed.


Thanks so much Bonnie, I am quite sure you will be hearing from me. LOL....Davena


----------



## llliptak

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone wanted to see how the poncho draped in acrylic. It is way too big for my GD so looks a little goofy but I think it drapes well.


That was me, Bonnie. It does appear to drape nicely. How many feathers did it take? To make the poncho, do you just seam it between the first and last feathers, then pick up stitches to add a neck edge? I keep plugging away at mine but it seems as if I will never finish. Only 8 feathers done!


----------



## Bonnie7591

llliptak said:


> That was me, Bonnie. It does appear to drape nicely. How many feathers did it take? To make the poncho, do you just seam it between the first and last feathers, then pick up stitches to add a neck edge? I keep plugging away at mine but it seems as if I will never finish. Only 8 feathers done!


I'm not home right now so can't count the feathers, I think I did 13 on the mini Dreambird & 18 on the adult one. For the neck, I cast on 100 in the round for mine, K2P2 rib for 1.5 inches then repeated the following 4 rows until it was large enough to fit the opening
Row 1: K9, increase one stitch in the next stitch, repeat around.
Row 2: purl all
Row 3: knit all
Row 4: purl all


----------



## Bonnie7591

You could pick up stitches & around & decrease to the neck if you wish but I don't have instructions for that. Sorry


----------



## knitnshirl

Thanks for the lovely comments on my Dreambirds. We've been desert camping outside Yuma, Arizona and haven't had Internet access for several days. We're now in Benson, Arizona.

I look forward to seeing others' shawls.


----------



## Msellie

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could pick up stitches & around & decrease to the neck if you wish but I don't have instructions for that. Sorry


Bonnie, this workshop has been a challenge, but very rewarding and well worth the effort.
Your notes, tips and helps have been invaluable to me. Thank you so very much for sharing your considerable talent and your time as well. I don't know that I could have been successful with this project had it not been for your assistance.
I believe that I "got it" at last. I have five feathers done and am confident that I will be able to complete it. The grand plan is to make a poncho and pick up the neckline stitches with decreases to make the yoke.
The main color is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Pagoda.
The feather is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Peacock Feather. Yarn weight 4.
Thank you again, and a HUGE thanks to all of the participants who shared their insights and tips. All have been very helpful.
How long will the workshop be open?
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## irishrose24

How beautiful!-great job and love your color choices! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Msellie your Dreambird is beautiful!!!


----------



## Msellie

irishrose24 said:


> How beautiful!-great job and love your color choices! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.
The pagoda Colorway is a dark teal. It doesn't show well in the photo.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## llliptak

Msellie said:


> Bonnie, this workshop has been a challenge, but very rewarding and well worth the effort.
> Your notes, tips and helps have been invaluable to me. Thank you so very much for sharing your considerable talent and your time as well. I don't know that I could have been successful with this project had it not been for your assistance.
> I believe that I "got it" at last. I have five feathers done and am confident that I will be able to complete it. The grand plan is to make a poncho and pick up the neckline stitches with decreases to make the yoke.
> The main color is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Pagoda.
> The feather is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Peacock Feather. Yarn weight 4.
> Thank you again, and a HUGE thanks to all of the participants who shared their insights and tips. All have been very helpful.
> How long will the workshop be open?
> Hugs and God bless.


Your colors are beautiful!


----------



## ccmjwb

Great job, its beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern

That is gorgeous. It is a lovely combination of colours.


----------



## Msellie

Thank all of you so much for your kind words.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Grannypeg

Msellie said:


> Bonnie, this workshop has been a challenge, but very rewarding and well worth the effort.
> Your notes, tips and helps have been invaluable to me. Thank you so very much for sharing your considerable talent and your time as well. I don't know that I could have been successful with this project had it not been for your assistance.
> I believe that I "got it" at last. I have five feathers done and am confident that I will be able to complete it. The grand plan is to make a poncho and pick up the neckline stitches with decreases to make the yoke.
> The main color is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Pagoda.
> The feather is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Peacock Feather. Yarn weight 4.
> Thank you again, and a HUGE thanks to all of the participants who shared their insights and tips. All have been very helpful.
> How long will the workshop be open?
> Hugs and God bless.


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Grannypeg

Here I am starting yet again. Determination and a quiet place to knit will definitely pay off.


----------



## Msellie

Don't get discouraged. I frogged and started over four times before finally "getting it". Stay with it you'll get there.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Colorgal

Grannypeg said:


> Here I am starting yet again. Determination and a quiet place to knit will definitely pay off.


I am with you. Need quiet time when knitting on this one. Got temp job so I can't knit in the daytime anymore. Seems like all my projects are going so slow now. Before when I got my "chores" done I could knit about 4 hours a day, now I'm lucky to get 1 hour at night. But maybe my temp job will turn into permanent with benefits. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm glad you found the workshop helpful, your color choices look great.
I look forward to seeing it when it's done.

I'm not sure how long the workshop will remain open, but even after it's closed if anyone has questions that have not been answered, feel free to PM me & I will do my best to answer.



Msellie said:


> Bonnie, this workshop has been a challenge, but very rewarding and well worth the effort.
> Your notes, tips and helps have been invaluable to me. Thank you so very much for sharing your considerable talent and your time as well. I don't know that I could have been successful with this project had it not been for your assistance.
> I believe that I "got it" at last. I have five feathers done and am confident that I will be able to complete it. The grand plan is to make a poncho and pick up the neckline stitches with decreases to make the yoke.
> The main color is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Pagoda.
> The feather is Caron's Simply Soft, Colorway, Peacock Feather. Yarn weight 4.
> Thank you again, and a HUGE thanks to all of the participants who shared their insights and tips. All have been very helpful.
> How long will the workshop be open?
> Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Colorgal said:


> I am with you. Need quiet time when knitting on this one. Got temp job so I can't knit in the daytime anymore. Seems like all my projects are going so slow now. Before when I got my "chores" done I could knit about 4 hours a day, now I'm lucky to get 1 hour at night. But maybe my temp job will turn into permanent with benefits. My fingers are crossed.


I hope the job works out, even if it is cutting into your knitting time :lol:


----------



## jenven

I'm in


----------



## debbie pataky

Am on feather 10 and hoping to finish by my birthday. So I can start your lace shawl workshop. I have finally mastered this pattern and owe you a HUGE thank you. I love this pattern (now) and have ordered yarn for three more. Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> Am on feather 10 and hoping to finish by my birthday. So I can start your lace shawl workshop. I have finally mastered this pattern and owe you a HUGE thank you. I love this pattern (now) and have ordered yarn for three more. Thanks


I'm so glad it's working well, can't wait to see all your shows when they are done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Bonnie and the Dreambird Workshop. I'm starting late but I know that the workshops are available even after they close. I have my yarn ready and just need to wind it and am reading the workshop through and have studied the pattern. Thank goodness for this workshop or I would never get through it. I must say that you are all doing a fabulous job on your and it is inspiring to see what you have all done. Thank you for your questions you asked and I will read the answers. I'm laughing :XD: :XD: :XD: as I see that I posted earlier that I might add beads. Hmmmm, thinking it might be enough just to do the knitting. I've also never done a lifeline. Have heard of them and know about them. Will check on You Tube. Think they are worth it from what I've heard. I'm even later than expected as we went out of town but now I think I have a clear block of time.

Bonnie, your DGD is absolutely beautiful and not goofy looking at all. The acrylic Dreambird drapes beautifully. OK, time to get off here and get to work. I'll start winding my yarn and get set to read the workshop through. Hope mine turns out as lovely as all the ones I seeing on here. Beautiful knitting everyone.


----------



## Msellie

Lifeline? ABSOLUTELY! Also, markers and counting.I have found it helpful to use one color marker on the odd numbered rows and a second color marker on the even numbered rows.
Go for it.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## jenven

Just been out to buy the yarn for my Dreambird. Spent way too much money but am making the first one for my daughter who has been very ill for over three years and after a major operation (Whipple procedure) is very gradually getting back on her feet and hoping to return to her job as a music teacher in a middle school after Easter. She's worth every penny I spent. (Never spent so much on yarn before!!!!)


----------



## Normaedern

jenven said:


> Just been out to buy the yarn for my Dreambird. Spent way too much money but am making the first one for my daughter who has been very ill for over three years and after a major operation (Whipple procedure) is very gradually getting back on her feet and hoping to return to her job as a music teacher in a middle school after Easter. She's worth every penny I spent. (Never spent so much on yarn before!!!!)


That is great! You both deserve little bit of spoiling


----------



## Cashmeregma

Msellie said:


> Lifeline? ABSOLUTELY! Also, markers and counting.I have found it helpful to use one color marker on the odd numbered rows and a second color marker on the even numbered rows.
> Go for it.
> Hugs and God bless.


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jenven said:


> Just been out to buy the yarn for my Dreambird. Spent way too much money but am making the first one for my daughter who has been very ill for over three years and after a major operation (Whipple procedure) is very gradually getting back on her feet and hoping to return to her job as a music teacher in a middle school after Easter. She's worth every penny I spent. (Never spent so much on yarn before!!!!)


I hope it goes well, I can't wait to see what you make. I hope your daughter is better soon.


----------



## Noreen

jenven said:


> Just been out to buy the yarn for my Dreambird. Spent way too much money but am making the first one for my daughter who has been very ill for over three years and after a major operation (Whipple procedure) is very gradually getting back on her feet and hoping to return to her job as a music teacher in a middle school after Easter. She's worth every penny I spent. (Never spent so much on yarn before!!!!)


Looking forward to seeing a picture, never too much when it comes to our children, glad that your daughter is on the mend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I was being so careful and then had a moment part way through the feather and was suddenly lost. Kept going to row 15 but it just got worse, so will start over tomorrow. However, I am just thrilled with how the yarn was working up. I'm going to love this. I'll start again tomorrow after some rest. Might try casting on tonight though. Wish I'd taken a photo just to show how the yarn was working up. I LOVE it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> I was being so careful and then had a moment part way through the feather and was suddenly lost. Kept going to row 15 but it just got worse, so will start over tomorrow. However, I am just thrilled with how the yarn was working up. I'm going to love this. I'll start again tomorrow after some rest. Might try casting on tonight though. Wish I'd taken a photo just to show how the yarn was working up. I LOVE it.


I'm sorry you are having trouble, I hope it goes better next attempt. I can't wait to see your yarn


----------



## jenven

Very proud of myself. I have now completed 3 feathers, without even using a stitch marker and so far no mistakes &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Normaedern

I am proud of you too. I wouldn't like to try without the stitch markers :thumbup:


----------



## Msellie

jenven said:


> Very proud of myself. I have now completed 3 feathers, without even using a stitch marker and so far no mistakes 😄😄😄


You are a brave soul! I would be afraid to try without the stitch markers. You have every right to be proud of yourself.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jenven said:


> Very proud of myself. I have now completed 3 feathers, without even using a stitch marker and so far no mistakes 😄😄😄


WOW...I am very impressed and happy for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jenven said:


> Very proud of myself. I have now completed 3 feathers, without even using a stitch marker and so far no mistakes 😄😄😄


Well done, but using markers would make it easier, if you don't have any, scrap yarn works too.
Looking forward to seeing what you've done.


----------



## jenven

I did first try it using markers but found it very confusing. I found I could knit many of the rows without having to count as the German short row helped and some rows stopped either 5 before or five after the short row stitch. Will post a photo of what I have done so far later on today xxx


----------



## julietinboots

It's been a while since I've worked on my dreambird. I have 5 feathers completed. Had to make some dishcloths for a pounding and an easter purse/basket for my granddaughter. Then I got an invitation to a shower for new foster parents, so had to start a blanket. I will get back to my dreambird some time or another. Still keeping up with the posts and I've seen some very beautiful feathers.


----------



## jenven

Here as promised, the first 3 feathers. I too have had to put this on hold, to finish a poncho for my daughter in law. I had neatly finished and then noticed a major error so had to frog half of the poncho!!! &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## jenven

Love your colours.


----------



## Gail DSouza

julietinboots said:


> It's been a while since I've worked on my dreambird. I have 5 feathers completed. Had to make some dishcloths for a pounding and an easter purse/basket for my granddaughter. Then I got an invitation to a shower for new foster parents, so had to start a blanket. I will get back to my dreambird some time or another. Still keeping up with the posts and I've seen some very beautiful feathers.


I love your colors!!
It is looking beautiful!


----------



## Msellie

Both are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Gail DSouza

jenven said:


> Here as promised, the first 3 feathers. I too have had to put this on hold, to finish a poncho for my daughter in law. I had neatly finished and then noticed a major error so had to frog half of the poncho!!! 😢😢😢


Your colors are lovely too!!
It is so exciting seeing all the different color combinations
I had to put my Dreambird aside as I joined the Lace Workshop currently on!
But I hope to continue it and finish soon!


----------



## Noreen

jenven said:


> Here as promised, the first 3 feathers. I too have had to put this on hold, to finish a poncho for my daughter in law. I had neatly finished and then noticed a major error so had to frog half of the poncho!!! 😢😢😢


beautiful blues, looking great


----------



## Normaedern

julietinboots said:


> It's been a while since I've worked on my dreambird. I have 5 feathers completed. Had to make some dishcloths for a pounding and an easter purse/basket for my granddaughter. Then I got an invitation to a shower for new foster parents, so had to start a blanket. I will get back to my dreambird some time or another. Still keeping up with the posts and I've seen some very beautiful feathers.


That is so very pretty!


----------



## Normaedern

jenven said:


> Here as promised, the first 3 feathers. I too have had to put this on hold, to finish a poncho for my daughter in law. I had neatly finished and then noticed a major error so had to frog half of the poncho!!! 😢😢😢


That is beautiful, too :thumbup:


----------



## Davena

Both colour combinations are very striking. Great job on all the accomplishments of this scarf. My practice one is on hold right now due to health issues but will soon be able to reintroduce myself to the pattern and get on track again. Love seeing all the in process and finished pictures.. they keep me dreaming...lol....Davena


----------



## Bonnie7591

julietinboots said:


> It's been a while since I've worked on my dreambird. I have 5 feathers completed. Had to make some dishcloths for a pounding and an easter purse/basket for my granddaughter. Then I got an invitation to a shower for new foster parents, so had to start a blanket. I will get back to my dreambird some time or another. Still keeping up with the posts and I've seen some very beautiful feathers.


Looks great, love the colors


----------



## Bonnie7591

jenven said:


> Here as promised, the first 3 feathers. I too have had to put this on hold, to finish a poncho for my daughter in law. I had neatly finished and then noticed a major error so had to frog half of the poncho!!! 😢😢😢


Beautiful!


----------



## debbie pataky

I have finished my Dream Bird....is it prefect no....but that's ok....I have this pattern down to perfection....my question is this....I have so much 2 ply lace weight yarn and mohair yarn (cashmere,silk,etc.) Gorgeous, soft, knits like butter, can I use this for Dreambird? I know it will be smaller. Has anybody made one with lace weight yarn.


----------



## Gail DSouza

That's wonderful!!
Can we see a picture?


----------



## Bonnie7591

debbie pataky said:


> I have finished my Dream Bird....is it prefect no....but that's ok....I have this pattern down to perfection....my question is this....I have so much 2 ply lace weight yarn and mohair yarn (cashmere,silk,etc.) Gorgeous, soft, knits like butter, can I use this for Dreambird? I know it will be smaller. Has anybody made one with lace weight yarn.


I am so glad you finished your shawl, please post a photo. 
I see no reason why you couldn't use lighter weight yarns but I don't know how much yardage you would need. I know, with the heavier yarn there is much less yardage in each skein so proportionately you would think if you had 2 skeins in each color, that should do alot of pattern repeats. Perhaps you could start a new topic & ask that question to all KP members, I'm sure there would be someone out there with the answer.


----------



## debbie pataky

Thanks on it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Here's my Dreambird, my blocking mats weren't quite big enough.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my Dreambird, my blocking mats weren't quite big enough.


Bonnie, that is absolutely gorgeous!!!
Quite stunning!
Thank you for a most enjoyable workshop!


----------



## Davena

Oh Bonnie, Beautiful , this is an amazing class and thanks again for everything...Davena


----------



## Noreen

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my Dreambird, my blocking mats weren't quite big enough.


Gorgeous, beautiful colors - you did a great job


----------



## jenven

GORGEOUS XXX


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's my Dreambird, my blocking mats weren't quite big enough.


Gorgeous. I can't wait to see it as a poncho.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Stunning, Bonnie. Exactly the colours I love! 

To everyone: I've been seeing some really lovely work coming through. Even if the work is not yet complete, there are promising shawls being created. Mine is not yet done, either. But I will be picking it up soon for another push to finish. I WANT TO WEAR IT, not look at it on needles. Happy knitting and counting, and counting, and...........counting!


----------



## ballyfinnane

debbie pataky said:


> I have finished my Dream Bird....is it prefect no....but that's ok....I have this pattern down to perfection....my question is this....I have so much 2 ply lace weight yarn and mohair yarn (cashmere,silk,etc.) Gorgeous, soft, knits like butter, can I use this for Dreambird? I know it will be smaller. Has anybody made one with lace weight yarn.


Debby,
I am using sock weight yarn and once I block it I think it will be a fine size for over my shoulders or as a large scarf. I have two more feathers to go, then will block and post. I think lace weight would be fine but plan on it being a lovely scarf. I would stay away from mohair on this pattern unless you never frog. I think the colors are the focal point and would compete withthe halo effect of the mohair.


----------



## ballyfinnane

Bonnie, your colors are stunning! What an eye catcher. I hope to post mine by the end of next week, all 18 feathers! Thanks for this great wokshop. I have always wanted to make the Dreambird but never had the courage or the confidence.


----------



## ccmjwb

Looks perfect from here. Its beautiful!


----------



## lkb850

Bonnie, your dreambird is stunning... I love the colors. I am still working on my "proto-type" but I have the yarn picked out for two others for gifts. Gonna take till Christmas to get them done! 

I am curious... how long do you work on it daily?


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> Bonnie, your dreambird is stunning... I love the colors. I am still working on my "proto-type" but I have the yarn picked out for two others for gifts. Gonna take till Christmas to get them done!
> 
> I am curious... how long do you work on it daily?


I didn't work that long, I did about one pattern repeat each evening or a little less, depended what was on TV :roll: It's been quite a while since I worked on it, I left it needing only to be cast off for over a month in case I needed to knit another repeat to answer any question that came up.


----------



## hettie

Dear Bonnie.

I am sure that you have told us before, but please, could you possibly tell us again.

How much yarn, in yardage , using 5mm needles,& worsted / aran, did you use for the poncho. ?

You have been a true inspiration & amazing patient teacher to us all.

Again, a huge thank you.


----------



## Colorgal

How many of you are planning on making more than 1 Dreambird ? And what colors are you going to use ? Thanks


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Colorgal said:


> How many of you are planning on making more than 1 Dreambird ? And what colors are you going to use ? Thanks


Funny you should ask.. I'm still knitting away on my first one, but just got home from the yarn store, where I purchased some yarn to make another one. I will not use "sock/lace" type yarn for the base again, but I love the pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Hi, I used Mary Maxim Prism for the feathers, slightly less than 2 skeins & there are 290 yds/skein.( BTW, that yarn is on sale right now at MaryMaxim.ca $4.19/skein. ) & Caron Simply Soft for the background 6 oz skeins, 315yards/skein, about 2.5 skeins.

http://www.marymaxim.ca/mary-maxim-prism-yarn.html

They sure make beautiful color combinations.


hettie said:


> Dear Bonnie.
> 
> I am sure that you have told us before, but please, could you possibly tell us again.
> 
> How much yarn, in yardage , using 5mm needles,& worsted / aran, did you use for the poncho. ?
> 
> You have been a true inspiration & amazing patient teacher to us all.
> 
> Again, a huge thank you.


----------



## Colorgal

Patrice B-Z said:


> Funny you should ask.. I'm still knitting away on my first one, but just got home from the yarn store, where I purchased some yarn to make another one. I will not use "sock/lace" type yarn for the base again, but I love the pattern.


I am still working on my first one but using cream for the background and a variegated tan and beige for the feathers. Not sure if I like it being so bland. I will finish it though. Camera is broken or I would post a picture.


----------



## KJKnitCro

I tried to knit while listening to a presentation on my laptop. Didn't count, but went by landmarks that I had noticed with previous feathers. THEN, I ran into trouble. My counts were out, and I had to frog every single row I had knit. Yikes! So I lost my place in the pattern. That was the worst part. Well, thankfully I didn't have to abandon it until the problem was fixed. I'm back on track, and about half finished.

I'm sort of slow because I've been knitting other stuff while also making the Dreambird. Serves me right!! I could be finished and wearing it tomorrow. Even Easter is too close to get it finished (smile).


----------



## lkb850

I purchased yarn for 2 more of these. My sister wants one and making one for a friend for Christmas. At the rate I'm going, I need to start now. I also want to make sweaters for grandkid, and great niece & nephew. I have such big plans... now I've got to make them happen.


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> I purchased yarn for 2 more of these. My sister wants one and making one for a friend for Christmas. At the rate I'm going, I need to start now. I also want to make sweaters for grandkid, and great niece & nephew. I have such big plans... now I've got to make them happen.


I'm sure you'll get there, it will become faster the more you do it.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure you'll get there, it will become faster the more you do it.


My mistake was making the first one with a very fine base yarn. It looks good but has been difficult. I won't make that decision again. I love the way the colors show themselves as you knit the feathers..


----------



## KittyChris

lkb850 said:


> I purchased yarn for 2 more of these. My sister wants one and making one for a friend for Christmas. At the rate I'm going, I need to start now. I also want to make sweaters for grandkid, and great niece & nephew. I have such big plans... now I've got to make them happen.


I think we all have big plans - I know that I do. When I first joined KP was with the intention of learning to knit lace and that is going nicely now though it did take me a while to get here. So now I have about 3 lace projects that I REALLY want to start all in the next month and have been currently working on 3 when I started the DreamBird. So, the DreamBird is on hold. It will be for my sister for Xmas, though she does have an idea that I am making it for her. I may have even shown her a picture of the yarn. 
I did order more of the solid color although not in the dark purple - there is no more of that colorway to be had. So I may keep what I have started and just use the next shade of purple for the remainder of the background and switch back to the dark for the last 2 feathers so it balances. 
So I'm not sure if I will do another DreamBird or not. Maybe I would try it in a fingering weight at some point.


----------



## lkb850

Craftsy had a yarn sale for a couple of days... they had Amazing Lion Brand yarn nearly half price so I bought MORE yarn for yet another Dreambird. (My other Amazing came from Tuesday morning for about the same price!) I have re-typed the pattern to where I can keep track of where I am at, and it is finally going a bit faster. Have not had to tink or frog the last two feathers!!!


----------



## Normaedern

lkb850: that is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## lkb850

Bonnie, I have a question about crocheting around this shawl. Are you just slip-stitching around the shawl, or are you single crocheting?


----------



## Bonnie7591

lkb850 said:


> Bonnie, I have a question about crocheting around this shawl. Are you just slip-stitching around the shawl, or are you single crocheting?


I single crocheted around the other one I did but you don't have to do it, I just found it made the feather points lay nicer.


----------



## jenven

I am pleased to report that I have finished five feathers and only made one small mistake which I managed to put right. No stitch markers and I was watching TV as well!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Patrice B-Z

You're good. I have to concentrate completely, and sometimes I still make a mistake.


----------



## lkb850

Bonnie7591 said:


> I single crocheted around the other one I did but you don't have to do it, I just found it made the feather points lay nicer.


My feathers don't stay nicely. They kind of twist, but I'm going to wait until I block it to see what happens. I think it might be because the feather yarn is not quite the same weight as my background yarn, so I'm not quite sure if blocking it will make a difference.


----------



## ballyfinnane

I finished! I am posting a pre and post blocking photo. When I knit the Dreambird again, I will try another way to turn, rather than the double stitch method. I didn't care for the look, rather holey up close. I would also finish off the tips of the feathers better, either during the knitting process or by adding a row of single crochet at the end. I did add a row of crochet to the neck edge. I found the project to be both challenging and fun. Just when I thought I "got it" and was on a roll, I would mess up a count or go in the wrong direction. This is definitely a full concentration knit. Thanks Bonnie, for the adventure. I will do it again!


----------



## jenven

Wow that is gorgeous. I am just going on to feather number 9. I'm doing it in shades of blue with a navy background as this is what my daughter wants but when I've finished I can't wait to get onto a vibrant one like yours. Is the background black?
What yarn did you use?


----------



## Normaedern

That is a glorious dream bird! Excellent!


----------



## knitnshirl

Bee-you-ti-ful!!!

Nice choice of colours, too. 

I'm working on my third one and have been experimenting with ways to close off the bottom of the feather. So far what seems to work best for me is to cast on 26 (instead of 25) on row 2, then slip the first stitch before k back 125. Then on row 15 k to end but don't knit that extra background colour stitch at the end. Row 16, slip (don't wrap) first stitch. Row 29 knit to last two stitches, k2tog. 

The extra stitch doesn't get in the way at all. It just sits there until the knit 2 together on Row 29. 

I'm like you and have been doing the twinned stitch turn rather than wrap and turn, which I dislike. While I find it doesn't generally leave holes except in very thin yarn, I'm looking for a different method. I might try the shadow wrap method next time. 

Again, congrats on the gorgeous result of your work!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow your Dreambird is gorgeous!!
Just love the way the colors pop!
Which yarn did you use?
I am trying to complete mine, which I had put aside to do the Lace Scarf Workshop!


----------



## ballyfinnane

So sorry. I forgot to include the yarn specifics. I used fingering and sock yarn. The background is black sock yarn- Cascade Yarn, 75% merino superwash, 25% nylon. The feathers are Mini Mochi fingering from Crystal Palace, 80% merino wool/20% nylon. I used size 6 needles. I couldn't resist the colors.


----------



## ballyfinnane

Thanks, Knitnshirl, for the tips. I will jot them down and add to the great row key used in this workshop. It was soooo helpful, and I added my own hints and numbers to help me know where I was.


----------



## ballyfinnane

Normaedern said:


> That is a glorious dream bird! Excellent!


Thanks, normaedern. My mother, now 94, and living with me was born and raised in Llanon, Wales, near Aberystwyth. Lovely country!


----------



## Bonnie7591

ballyfinnane said:


> I finished! I am posting a pre and post blocking photo. When I knit the Dreambird again, I will try another way to turn, rather than the double stitch method. I didn't care for the look, rather holey up close. I would also finish off the tips of the feathers better, either during the knitting process or by adding a row of single crochet at the end. I did add a row of crochet to the neck edge. I found the project to be both challenging and fun. Just when I thought I "got it" and was on a roll, I would mess up a count or go in the wrong direction. This is definitely a full concentration knit. Thanks Bonnie, for the adventure. I will do it again!


That is gorgeous, love the colors!


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Normaedern said:


> That is a glorious dream bird! Excellent!


Stunning pre and post!!


----------



## Davena

Oh wow ,,,Breathtaking, well worth all the work....Love it ....


----------



## KJKnitCro

Fantastic Dreambird! This will make a lovely statement each time you wear it. Sure to garnish lots of compliments, too. Now, if you had eyes behind your head, you would see some envious glances, as well.

Mine is in a stall mode while I try to find some quiet time to continue. I'm about half done.


----------



## ccmjwb

Those colors are gorgeous! Did you have to make any adjustments to account for the thinner yarn?


----------



## ballyfinnane

ccmjwb said:


> Those colors are gorgeous! Did you have to make any adjustments to account for the thinner yarn?


Thanks! I did not make any adjustments thinking that I would be blocking it.
The only difference might be that the German wraps are more visible with the thinner yarn. I looked up the Shadow Wrap and Bobby pin wrap techniques on Youtube and will test these out on sock yarn before I try another Dreambird. I probably would not use merino wool the next time either. With all the handling, the yarn showed it with extra fuzz in places. Overall, it was a wonderful learning experience and I do love the colors. I also like the light weight of the thinner yarn.


----------



## lkb850

Ballyfinnane,
I love the colors! What are the dimensions when finished using your finger weight yarn?


----------



## ballyfinnane

lkb850 said:


> Ballyfinnane,
> I love the colors! What are the dimensions when finished using your finger weight yarn?


The dimensions are 73" along the neck edge and 18" from neck to feather tip, after blocking. I made 20 feathers and I used size 6 needles.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Here is my Dreambird, finally complete!
I used Caron Simply Soft in Autumn Red and Red Heart Collagein Wood Trail!!
I did twenty feathers.
My thanks to Bonnie for such an enjoyable workshop!! I would never have done it without your help!!
Thanks also to Shirley for organizing the workshop!


----------



## Normaedern

Quite beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## ballyfinnane

Wow! Beautiful job. I love the color scheme you chose. Quite an eye catcher. Congratulations and enjoy wearing it.


----------



## knitnshirl

It's simply gorgeous! Love your colour combination.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Lovely Work, Gail! Your Dreambird is gorgeous. I'm with you. I would never have attempted this shawl without Bonnie's help. So, thanks for showing us yours, Gail, and thanks Bonnie for helping us succeed!

Happy and blessed Easter to all!


----------



## jenven

Beautiful work Gail DaSouza. Love the colours. I'm just about to start my 12th feather &#128522;


----------



## Noreen

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Dreambird, finally complete!
> I used Caron Simply Soft in Autumn Red and Red Heart Collagein Wood Trail!!
> I did twenty feathers.
> My thanks to Bonnie for such an enjoyable workshop!! I would never have done it without your help!!
> Thanks also to Shirley for organizing the workshop!


Beautiful job, lovely colors


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you all!!
Happy Easter to all KP members!
Thank you Bonnie for a most enjoyable workshop!Thank you Shirley for organizing the workshop!
I intend doing another Dreambird as I'm sure my daughter will want one too!!


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Really pretty. I love to see all the combinatiions.  I'm just starting my 9th feather. I should not have started with such small yarn.. it may have been easier to have used it on my second go at this pattern..


----------



## Davena

Just beautiful ,Gail, Your colours are a great striking combination. Mine is still on hold, for several reasons...but can not wait to get back at it.... Yes Bonnie has been a great teacher and support....


----------



## Designer1234

THE PARADE OF DREAMBIRDS IS NOW OPEN and we ask that you post your dreambird there. *The workshop will be closing next week and it will be locked and put in the archives so it can be referred to permanently.*

*Here is the link to the Parade

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330236-1.html#7140624*

Please post your dreambird there as soon as possible. If you aren't quite finished please post your work in progress as well. Our Parades show the wonderful work on these classes. Thanks for the great job, Bonnie.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*.

THANKYOU BONNIE AND ALL THE LADIES. PLEASE REMEMBER TO POST YOUR PICTURES IN THE PARADE! THANKS Designer1234


----------

